#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-09-12
<philipballew> nice. who all showed up pleia2
<pleia2> might be a couple minutea late for mweting, on way home drom solano stroll npw :)
<grantbow> meeting time?
<grantbow> I hope it starts soon. I woke up at 5 AM for this :-)
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> #startmeeting
<pleia2> who all is here?
<gua> i'm here!
<akk> o/
<greg-g> I'm partially here, might go for a walk with the pregnent wife soon-ish
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> ok, we don't actually have anything on the agenda
 * pleia2 waits for wiki to load
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/11September11 empty agenda :)
<pleia2> but we have had some events lately
<pleia2> DWonderly: you about?
<pleia2> philipballew wrote a writeup about the san diego jam last weekend: https://philipballew.wordpress.com/2011/09/04/ubuntu-global-jam-san-diego-wrap-up/
<greg-g> cool! add it to a team report! :)
<pleia2> yep
<grantbow> :)
 * greg-g didn't do that as they happened for Michigan, and had a big backlog of reports to do with reapproval next week
<pleia2> we've done them monthly for the past couple of years
<gua> is there a designated time for comments/questions from random people (like me)?
<pleia2> and we add posts like this to the project page after the event so making team reports are easy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/OneiricGlobalJam
<pleia2> gua: since we have no agenda this meeting is pretty free-form, anyone can make comments/questions any time :)
<gua> ah alright
<pleia2> today up in berkeley we did the solano stroll, just plugged in my camera to get the pictures ;)
<pleia2> gave out over 100 CDs, lots of people at the booth all day, lots of fun, too much funnel cake
<grantbow> \o/
<gua> that sounds good
<greg-g> pleia2: how many -us-ca people were there?
<rww> o/
<rww> (here, not there)
<philipballew> is here!
<pleia2> greg-g: jyo, jdeslip at least, the rest were mostly berkeleylug
<greg-g> cool!
<grantbow> did Ian make it?
<pleia2> yep :)
<pleia2> we're going to play 3ds at the next berkeleylug
<pleia2> hehe
<grantbow> cool
<pleia2> anyone have announcements, comments, questions, other things?
<pleia2> san francisco ubuntu hour on wednesday evening: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/1209/detail/
<greg-g> dang, I'll be out of town
<grantbow> a week from Thurs I am hosting a Global Jam in Kenya to jump start the wiki.ubuntu.com/KenyanTeam - virtual support would be most appreciated. Details to follow.
<grantbow> err, not Global Jam, Ubuntu Hour
<grantbow> one step at a time
<gua> Is anyone taking part in the Stanford ai-class, ml-class or db-class and has heard of Bay Area meetup plans for study groups or would be interested in attending study groups?
<akk> I'd be interested in a study group for ai or ml ... haven't heard of any plans for one.
<greg-g> grantbow: nice.
<makushimu> I had applied for that online AI class, really looking forward it.
<grantbow> online? excellent
<akk> grantbow: online and free, offered by stanford. ai-class.com
<gua> I've heard second-hand stuff about a study group at Hacker Dojo, but if there's demand i'd prefer to have one a bit closer to the East Bay (where I am). I was thinking the places where the DV LUG people meet might be good, or Noisebridge in SF could also work.
<akk> tens of thousands of students taking it worldwide :)
<pleia2> my boss wants me to take the db class, but I can't imagine when I'd have time :\
<akk> I'm closer to Hacker Dojo than either of those places, myself.
<gua> grantbow: http://www.ai-class.com/    http://www.ml-class.com/    http://www.db-class.com/
<grantbow> gua: dvlug.org and noisebridge.net are both weekly, sounds good
<gua> makushimu: Would you be interested in attending a study group?
<makushimu> Oh, I didn't know about db and ml classes, thank you for sharing!
<locodir-user> IS THERE A LIST OF UBUNTU USERS
<gua> grantbow: Is there somethng weekly related to AI at Noisebridge?
<grantbow> locodir-user: no
<locodir-user> IN CALIFORNIA
<pleia2> locodir-user: please turn off your caps lock :)
<makushimu> gua: I would love to try
<grantbow> gua: not sure about AI
<locodir-user> ok thank youy
<grantbow> gua: at noisebridge
<akk> A list of all Ubuntu users in California would be a very very long list. :)
<gua> grantbow: Ah, well related to any of the classes really then?
<pleia2> I'd say the wednesday linux night class at noisebridge from 6-8 would be happy to have the study group people join them
<pleia2> everyone pretty much does their own thing there anyway
<gua> makushimu: alright. fyi there are subreddits for each class too. http://www.reddit.com/r/aiclass    http://www.reddit.com/r/mlclass    http://www.reddit.com/r/dbclass
<pleia2> s/class/thing
<pleia2> :)
<grantbow> pleia2: +1
<makushimu> gua: Most excellent, thank you!
<gua> I was thinking of attending a few local meeting things like DV LUG and bringing up the study group topic.
<locodir-user> i see
<gua> pleia2: that's a good idea to bring it up then
<pleia2> yeah :)
<locodir-user> well im very new to this ubuntu  its alot of work
<pleia2> ok, anything else?
<gua> Any ideas for groups besides DV LUG and the various Noisebridge groups that might be interested in those classes?
<pleia2> my solano stroll pictures are now up (I'll add the good ones to the california flickr too): http://www.flickr.com/photos/pleia2/sets/72157627650086116/
<pleia2> gua: you might mention it to the sf-lug.org folks
<locodir-user> the only reason i got into this system and im glad i have is that somoene in ontario california that is really good with the system has been hacking me for 2 years
<gua> pleia2: Ah, good idea.
<locodir-user> and im still in luimbo
<locodir-user> limbo
<pleia2> ok, I think we can wrap up the meeting
<akk> locodir-user: If you have specific questions, you might want to wait 'til the meeting is over, then ask -- people are usually happy to help.
<pleia2> anything else before we finish? :)
<locodir-user> wow great yes i need help lol
<pleia2> thanks for coming gua, nice to see new faces!
<gua> That was a fast meeting.
<pleia2> no agenda will do that
<philipballew> good meeting though gua :)
<gua> pleia2: Sure! I figured people here would be into AI and things like that.
<pleia2> #endmeeting
<pleia2> locodir-user: what area are you in? we've got folks all over the state and could probably point you to some local help
<gua> philipballew: Cheers :)
<locodir-user> ontario california
<gua> Walnut Creek area here. Haven't had to make it out to a DV LUG meeting but a friend of mine (Dan) has gone to some I think.
<philipballew> San Diego!
<locodir-user> and beleive me ive been hacked good
<gua> had the time*
<philipballew> locodir-user, you from so cal as well I see?
<locodir-user> yes i am
<DWonderly> Sorry I'm late
<grantbow> gua: Iand and I know Dan
<DWonderly> Is it over yet?
<grantbow> gua: Ian and I know Dan
<philipballew> i think DWonderly
<grantbow> DWonderly just finished, sorry
<philipballew> not sure, but i get the feeling
<pleia2> locodir-user: not sure how far you're willing to drive, but a little bit south of you nhaines does ubuntu hours in lake forest, details here: http://nhaines.livejournal.com/62455.html
<DWonderly> pleia2: did you talk about elections at all?
<pleia2> DWonderly: no, there was nothing on the agenda
<grantbow> philipballew end was at #endmeeting
<philipballew> pleia2, dave does the Pasadena
<DarkwingDuck> pleia2: I'll do the email thing.
 * philipballew should pay more attention :)
<pleia2> philipballew: ah, right :)
<gua> grantbow: I'm pretty sure Dan mentioned you before. Good to know.
<DarkwingDuck> I am so happy to be back on irssi again.
<grantbow> irssi rocks!
<DarkwingDuck> Aye, Now that my server is actually working...
<DarkwingDuck> I can use it. Just in time for UDS too.
<gua> If X-Chat didn't treat me so well I might be on Irssi already. But it does so totally switching hasn't happened.
<philipballew> congrats on the server DarkwingDuck I know that took some time
<grantbow> gua: tmux or screen + irssi = better than xchat if you have a server somewhere
<gua> grantbow: Yeah, a persistent session alone would be pretty nice. I'm familiar with screen already at least.
<grantbow> I'm glad to hear Solano Stroll went well
<jyo> So what are we going to do with the Maverick Meerkat stickers?
<philipballew> hey! pleia2 would it make anybody un-easy if i sat in on the ubuntu women classroom meeting on Saturday? Im trying to learn to become a linux sysadmin sometime
 * philipballew is contacting her with any questions... haha
<DarkwingDuck> nhaines: ping
<bkerensa> philipballew: You awake :)
<philipballew> bkerensa, yeah!
<philipballew> are you?
<bkerensa> can I pm?
<philipballew> yes
<MarkDude> Ohio, not much to do here
<MarkDude> OLF is for sure worth the trip tho
<MarkDude> bkerensa: was subject of discussion
<MarkDude> He needs to go to the Ohio Ubuntu channel, maybe offer up a few ideas
<nhaines> DarkwingDuck: pong
<bkerensa> MarkDude: What are you on about? :P The buckeyes dont need me
<bkerensa> MarkDude: How was your trip though?
<MarkDude> bkerensa: still good. I am still here
<MarkDude> I thought there was stuff to do on Monday
 * MarkDude leaves tomorrow
<bkerensa> =o
 * bkerensa has to go setup the Ubuntu Booth at PuppetConf on Thursday
<MarkDude> Well that would be one of many reasons other local teams could LEARN from you
<bkerensa> :) I learned everything I know from you MarkDude
<bkerensa> :D
<akgraner> DarkwingDuck, do we have an Ubuntu-leadership channel yet? or Mailing list
<akgraner> was going to blog about it today
<bkerensa> LOL :) someone at U.S. Customs seriously does not like Ubuntu.... Our conf kit got stuck on a customs hold and today our CD's arrived and it had a customs declaration plus a big green sticker that said "OK" and was signed by a customs supervisor
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> odd
<MarkDude> bkerensa: make sure the value of cds is at least one penny
<MarkDude> or 5 cents
<MarkDude> makes customes easier
<MarkDude> bkerensa: FB app just named you as my #2 friend. I question their algorithm
<MarkDude> Nothing against you- I thinkk maybe you are in my top 20
 * bkerensa was thinking top 25
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> akgraner: What is Ubuntu-Leadership ?
<MarkDude> lol
 * MarkDude avoidsd the like 20+ jokes I could make about Ubuntu leadership
<MarkDude> akk: is leader
<MarkDude> tab fai;
<MarkDude> akgraner:  is leader
<rww> lies, akk is!
<MarkDude> No akk is leader that chooses not to lead
<bkerensa> MarkDude: You know AWS offers a free EC2? You could setup ZNC so you can idle 24/7/365 :)
<MarkDude> akgraner: tried it and said no thank you
<akk> I don't do well as a leader, except (I hope sometimes) by example.
<akk> I'll leave it to folks like akgraner and pleia2 who are better at it.
<bkerensa> oh snap akk thanks for reminding me... I got buy orange frosting this weekend so my fiancee can make Ubuntu pastries
<bkerensa> :S
<nhaines> My mom used to be a professional cake decorator.
 * akgraner catches up
<nhaines> I literally did not realize you could *buy* colored frosting until I was like 25.
<nhaines> Also apparently the red coloring doesn't taste terrible anymore.  :)
<akk> Leading by pastries, best kind of leadership!
<rww> the pastry hat @ irc ops get seems relevant
<akk> haha
<nhaines> rww: especially for pleia2.  Or is it @pleia2@ ?
<pleia2> nhaines: +1
<nhaines> haha
<akgraner> bkerensa, back during UDS in Dallas like 4 cycles ago I proposed and Ubuntu LoCo leadership Handbook - however life being what it is and all - I has just sat there - DarkwingDuck decided to kickstart it once again - the goal is to help people understand what being a leader means and to give the community tools to become new, better, more effective and efficient leadership
<rww> although we think of ourselves as janitors more than leaders :P
<rww> (irc ops, that is)
<akgraner> it's an open team...MarkDude if you or anyone wants to join you can
<akgraner> we approve anyone asking to join
<akgraner> and want all the help we can get
<bkerensa> =o
<akgraner> I'll be blogging about it soon - DarkwingDuck blogged a little about it last week
<bkerensa> akgraner: You dont say? LOL I was just talking to pleia2 about making a ebook cover resources and tools for LoCo's
<bkerensa> :D
 * akgraner doesn't have the link to his blog handy but if you look on planet Ubuntu he should have his name there so you can get a link to it
<akgraner> bkerensa, :-) great join the team and in the meantime I'll share the doc with you and anyone else
<bkerensa> kk
<bkerensa> akgraner: is the channel invite only
<akgraner> bkerensa, https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AdKZelXU8Y2LZGNrcHRkYmhfNzhmNnNmM2RjdA&hl=en_US  here is the googledoc link
<akgraner> bkerensa, the channel shouldn't be but I'm not setting it up DarkwingDuck is
<rww> http://www.wonderly.com/2011/09/ubuntu-leadership-team/
<akgraner> rww thanks
<rww> bkerensa: yes, it's currently +i
<akgraner> hmm I wasn't aware of that channel
<rww> (let me know if y'all need help setting it up, btw)
<akgraner> which was why I was asking -  hopefully DarkwingDuck can let me (and you all) know about it sometime today
<akgraner> rww thanks join the LP team and then kick DarkwingDuck about it :-)
<rww> akgraner: oh, I'm not actually interested in doing (more) leadershippy things, just able to poke at channel modes if you'd like :P
<akgraner> bkerensa, ebook is a goal but first we need to get the information included in it ironed out...which is why I set up the googledoc on it...but it still needs things added to it and formated etc...
<akgraner> rww  :-P
<akgraner> ok thanks
<rww> I'll kick DarkwingDuck anyway, though!
 * rww kicks DarkwingDuck 
<bkerensa> akgraner: I can help :D
<akgraner> bkerensa, great - join the LP team - as soon as requests come in and I see them I approve them
<akgraner> you have the link to the google doc and there is the wiki page that DarkwingDuck set up
<akgraner> I'm going to blog once a week on the principles of leadership and skills and styles of leadership used for leading volunteer organizations
<akgraner> if you make changes on the googledoc just use a different color font
<akgraner> until we can get this into bzr and get some revision control implemented
<akgraner> (now there is something I never thought I would say)
<akgraner> I just love all the loco teams :-)  this rocks!  Thanks Y'all!  pleia2  - I wanna move to CA and Vancouver  just to hang out with the loco teams...oh and FL I can't forget them either...Oh and the UK...:-)
<MarkDude> bkerensa: link?
<MarkDude> nhaines: that makes sense - ypou have an artisitic sensibility
<MarkDude> I figure you can cook up a storm
<MarkDude> You figure we can do a geeknic for scale
<MarkDude> ?
<rww> We need to get akgraner obsessed with gnupg keys and send her around the planet to single-handedly strengthen the web of trust through LoCos :P
<akgraner> rww, don't temp me
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Link for what?
<bkerensa> MarkDude: If I win the AOL About.me contest will you go to NYC with me? :) http://t.co/Am2PnZY
<bkerensa> MarkDude: http://aws.amazon.com/free/ <-- Free Cloud Server.... You can pop your Fedora on there and run a irc bouncer :D
<rww> or just use irccloud or something :P
<bkerensa> rww: Thats a pretty cool service =o
<MarkDude> bkerensa: sind me link afte I get back from waffle house
<MarkDude> But yes
<MarkDude> I can get NY trip paid by Dadddy Shadowman
<MarkDude> brb
<nhaines> In regards to Geeknic at SCaLE, the parts of LA I know aren't amenable to picnics.
<nhaines> Also, Ubucon (plus any potential speaking engagements for SCaLE proper) will probably consume all of my resources as in years past.
 * bkerensa feels nervous about giving sudo to his main box to someone but he gave sudo acct to Cloudflare because they wanna let me beta test their new Plesk plugin :D
<rww> hope you're not doing anything important on it :P
<nhaines> Not the only test that begins.  :)
<bkerensa> rww: I have backups being set to run every hour until they are done doing there thing
<bkerensa> :D
<DarkwingDuck> Why am I getting kicked?
<nhaines> Why indeed!
 * DarkwingDuck backreads
<nhaines> DarkwingDuck: start with "pong" from me.  :)
<DarkwingDuck> nhaines: I think it was a question re Inkscape.... I answered it last night with google
<nhaines> \o/
<DarkwingDuck> akgraner: today I should have it finished
 * bkerensa pings DarkwingDuck and runs
<DarkwingDuck> Aye bkerensa?
 * bkerensa was just horsing about
<DarkwingDuck> hehehe
 * DarkwingDuck sighs
<DarkwingDuck> 3 days for docs
<akgraner> DarkwingDuck, sweet - I just wanted to blog some more about it - but wanted the resources in place before I did
<akgraner> thank you...
<DarkwingDuck> akgraner: I'm still waiting for a logging bot from the IRC gods...
<akgraner> so ubuntu-leadership is ours then right
<akgraner> also ask Daviey to drop meetingology in there as well please
<akgraner> so we can use it for meetings and stuff
<akgraner> I'd like to hold the ubuntu-leadership meetings in -meeting though
<DarkwingDuck> akgraner: Aye, it's registered and you have access
<akgraner> if at all possible
<DarkwingDuck> it's +i right now
<DarkwingDuck> I wanted to keep it that was till the bot pops in.
<akgraner> Nope for some reason I don't have access :-(
<akgraner> can you fix that for me
<DarkwingDuck> akgraner: join #ubuntu-leadership
<pleia2> I think you want a log bot, not meetingology
<DarkwingDuck> Yes, I'm waiting for log bot
<pleia2> it may take a while
<pleia2> let us know once the channel is open so the rest of us can join :)
<rww> DarkwingDuck: how is the bot supposed to pop in if the channel's +i :P
 * rww would probably -i+m it, if you need people to not talk until the logbot gets in there
<DarkwingDuck> rww: I was following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/CreatingChannels
<rww> DarkwingDuck: mind if I join it a sec? i have a thought
<DarkwingDuck> Aye
<DarkwingDuck> Go for it.
<rww> didn't think so. One option would be +iI $a:ubuntulog, so the bot can still get in there, if you really want it +i until Canonical gets around to it
<DarkwingDuck> No, I think we'll wait.
<rww> k
<DarkwingDuck> I autolog everything with irssi always on so, I'm always logging
<bkerensa> DarkwingDuck: The irc gods of Canonical idle in our channel sometimes
<bkerensa> DarkwingDuck: Cinerama in #ubuntu-us-or is the person from Canonical who handles Ubuntulog ;)
<DarkwingDuck> bkerensa: thanks!
<pleia2> DarkwingDuck, akgraner, I might also suggest emailing the CC once you get this all announced with a channel and all
<pleia2> I'm sure some of my fellow CC members would be interested in participating and helping
<DarkwingDuck> pleia2: Thanks! I was planning on letting people know about it too. :)
<akgraner> pleia2, we will :-)
<akgraner> for sure
<DarkwingDuck> pleia2: are CDs ordered seperate from the conf packs?
<pleia2> DarkwingDuck: if you need CDs they need to be specifically added to the conference pack request
<pleia2> DarkwingDuck: the timing is unfortunate though, the team should get the oneiric CDs around that time but not sure if they'll arrive fast enough
<pleia2> approved teams should use CDs for events like this (we used them for the picnic, and solano stroll, and scale...)
<DarkwingDuck> Bugger... Okay, I'll toss a request in with shipit
<pleia2> the team contact has to and they haven't opened up oneiric for requests yet
<pleia2> I'll do it as soon as we can
<pleia2> (always do :))
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, I'll figure something out for the event... I don't think we will get Oneiric CDs in time.
<philipballew> does ubuntu give people the right to make those official cd's themselves or are the cd art copyrighted?
<DarkwingDuck> We can do pressed CDs ourselves.
<DarkwingDuck> I'm waiting for a callback on the booth. Unsure if we will have power or not.
<pleia2> it's expensive though, people at all our events are happy enough with burned CDs in our california team sleeves
 * DarkwingDuck nods
 * philipballew begins to hunt down large solar panel
<DarkwingDuck> The biggest issue is if we can burn on demand at the event.
<DarkwingDuck> http://people.ubuntu.com/~david.wonderly/Graphics/Kubuntu/3d_kubuntu_gears.png
<philipballew> i can bring my spare laptop and main one to be a dedicated burner.
<DarkwingDuck> I have my laptop as well.
<philipballew> we should just have iso's of every possible version they want.
<philipballew> xubuntu ubuntu kubuntu edubuntu and all the others
<rww> for the more niche ones, can always write to a USB stick if they have one
<rww> with dd for oneiric <3
<philipballew> who doesnt carry a usb flash drive with them at all times. I know I do
<DarkwingDuck> I have one of my keychain. XD
<DarkwingDuck> s/of/on
<philipballew> we should set up a email list sign up thing at the booth for our  ca email list
<DarkwingDuck> Aye,
<DarkwingDuck> I have 2 Ubuntu books. 2 Linux in a nutshell and 2 Ubuntu for non-geeks books
<DarkwingDuck> a couple t-shirts and hats
<DarkwingDuck> lanyards stickers and buttons
<philipballew> can we just go old fashioned with pen and paper for a email sign up sheet or would we be able to get it done on a computer?
<DarkwingDuck> Either or. I can put my netboot to use for that.
<DarkwingDuck> *netbook
<rww> if you can get online, just leaving the subscription page up so people can do it themselves would be good
<rww> gets around horrible handwriting
<DarkwingDuck> yup
<DarkwingDuck> I agree
<philipballew> pleia2, those Linux brochures you had at the solono stroll. what did they say?
<pleia2> philipballew: they were berkeleylug brochures: http://www.berkeleylug.com/?page_id=2
<pleia2> we also had the little ubuntu california info sheets that are up on launchpad
<pleia2> the brochures are berkeleylug specific (their contact details), but the license is "Feel free to use and modify these files for any purpose and in any way." so you can add your own info, the source files are on that page too
<pleia2> we worked on them at a global jam last year, some of the screenshots need to be updated
<pleia2> and jdeslip just had them printed by vistaprint
<philipballew> I might do something like that here. maybe just on regular paper though if its cheaper
<philipballew> have you seen any sponsors yet DarkwingDuck
<philipballew> or will we need to sneak out way onto the venue?
<philipballew> I might be sneaking into toorcon next month. but you didnt hear that...
<DarkwingDuck> I'm still in talks... :/
<philipballew> sounds good. who puts on this event actually?
<akgraner> pleia2, email sent to all the councils and boards with invitation to join - and I cc'd jono as well so no one was left in the dark...I'll be blogging as soon as we get the log bot in the channel
<akgraner> all await moderation :-)
<pleia2> akgraner: I let your membership boards list email through :)
<akgraner> thanks :-)
<akgraner> I think it sums up where we are now ....
<akgraner> and invites the leadership councils to be part of it - them we'll start inviting the whole community :-)
<akgraner> I'm excited
<pleia2> yeah, me too
<DarkwingDuck> This is going to be really cool.
<philipballew> serious potential
<DarkwingDuck> Fianlly finished Star Trek Enterprise
<DarkwingDuck> I <3 hulu
<DarkwingDuck> rather netflix
<erichammond> DarkwingDuck: Yep, my son and I are going through the 200+ episodes of StarGate SG1 on Netflix through TiVo, and I'm catching up on various series on Netflix through my iPad and Android phone.
<DarkwingDuck> I have it on my PS3
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-09-13
<philipballew> oh hey seidos !
<philipballew> DarkwingDuck, I was gonna send out a reminder to people about the Ubuntu hour if you don't mind? and also add our name to the ubuntu hour page.
<DarkwingDuck> Aye, that's next tuesday right?
<DarkwingDuck> 20th
<philipballew> yes it is. Me and a friend I know who runs ubuntu is gonna be driving on over. so that makes me + 1. I was gonna text kdub maybe  and see if he's coming
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, the back design for the scale t-shirt isn't quite there... anyone have any ideas? http://people.ubuntu.com/~david.wonderly/SCaLE10/tshirt/
<seidos> hi everybody!
<seidos> i was thinking of wearing a tuxedo at this year's SCaLE
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<seidos> i think i'll be able to ride a bike over
<seidos> depends on how much it costs to rent one
<DarkwingDuck> lol
<philipballew> I could bring my suit I bought at the thrift store seidos
<seidos> a tuxedo, not a bike
<seidos> there's an idea...check out the thrift store
<seidos> i should do that tomorrow
<seidos> just need a black coat, pants, and a bow tie, really
<philipballew> my suit cost my a dollar when salvation army had all clothes a dollar day
<philipballew> i could bike from sd and join you for the final push to scale!
<seidos> what is that?  500 mi?
<DarkwingDuck> philipballew: you are going to mike to SCALE?
<DarkwingDuck> No, only like 100-150mi
<seidos> it takes me about 45min to do 5 miles
<seidos> going at a leisurely pace, mind
<philipballew> I looked it up on google and its a 10 hour journey
<philipballew> but i have a road bike and it can fly if i really want
<seidos> what's the furthest you've biked?
<seidos> i've done 20 mi before
<philipballew> 50 miles once
<seidos> i'm a sweaty mess after 20
<philipballew> a sd critical mass
<seidos> then you're probably in better shape than i am for such a trek
<philipballew> maybe. I took the train there last time. it was pretty good. only 25 I think. have you ever done creigslist ride share?
<seidos> not i
<pleia2> some of our solano stroll pictures are on he.net's facebook :) https://www.facebook.com/he.net
<pleia2> (jyo brought the he.net penguins)
<philipballew> I've looked into it. but not sure the safeness of it
<jyo> haha, I was just about to link to that, pleia2
<pleia2> :D
<philipballew> off for some dinner! peace out!
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Webpage: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links  to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, September 25th, 7:00pm PDT | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com  |  We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<jyo> jdeslip, rww: PING rww.name (173.255.219.60) 56(84) bytes of data.
<jyo> 64 bytes from rww.name (173.255.219.60): icmp_req=1 ttl=62 time=0.219 ms
<jyo> 64 bytes from rww.name (173.255.219.60): icmp_req=2 ttl=62 time=0.185 ms
<rww> jyo: hrm?
<pleia2> ping stalking
<jyo> I was mentioning to jdeslip on Sunday how Linode colos here and used you as an example of excellent ping. :)
<pleia2> linode++
<rww> ah, right. Yeah, Fremont isn't far away networkwise :)
<rww> and my local Ubuntu mirror is about 20 miles away from where i am now
<rww> I'm living the live right now as far as network speeds go :D
<rww> life **
<bkerensa> rww: what kind of speeds?
<bkerensa> oh you live close to HE.net?
<bkerensa> :)
<philipballew> ... flash player is super lame!
<rww> no, me <-> HE.net is fast, and me <-> mirror is fast.
<rww> I think I got up to 4MB/s (yes, megabytes) last time I did a nontrivial package download
<bkerensa> thats awesome.... I dont live to far from a mirror and my speeds are horrible at best
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> 100Kbps - 200Kbps is good
<jyo> pleia2: Partimus blog: s/venodrs/vendors :P
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-09-14
<philipballew> where's a place I can store a picture online where i can give anyone the link and its never gonna change?
<nhaines> Ubuntu One?
<philipballew> i have never used ubuntu one. what exactly is it? cloud service?
<philipballew> i am always Leary of the government looking at what I put up there
<rww> imgur.com
<philipballew> seems simple enough rww
<gua> imgur technically does expire photos if they aren't accessed after a certain amount of time. something like 6 months.
<gua> there was some controversy over facebook keeping around deleted photos and links for them still working, so one person i saw (jokingly) suggested facebook as a host for indefinite image storage
<nhaines> My recommendation, if you are leary of "the government" looking at what you put online, my recommendation is not to put it online.
<nhaines> And yes, Ubuntu One is a cloud service.  https://one.ubuntu.com/
<philipballew> yeah. it just depends on what I do with it. you dont always know where the servers are located with cloud services
<nhaines> Yes, but if you host something on a publically-accessible resource, then it is public.
<philipballew> well I dont plan on putting anything that would be offensive or illegal
<nhaines> Then why does it matter if "the government" looks at it?
<philipballew> the government probably will store it somewhere and keep it in a file they have of me. maybe...
<gua> leery* unless we are referring to Denis Leary
<nhaines> And if a government wanted to do this, it would matter whether it was on a "cloud storage" platform or on a web hosting platform?
<gua> philipballew: best place is to have your own server of sorts. ideally a home server but colocation or a vps works pretty well also.
<philipballew> i have a home server. but all i have is ssh set up
<philipballew> gua, not that firefighter dude :)
<philipballew> i can set up something like that probably if i wanna pay for a domain and what not
<rww> is this log going in the file too
<rww> hi fbi!
<philipballew> the FbI is awesome and everything they do is for the good of our country
<philipballew> I paid my taxes this year
<philipballew> because I love my country
<nhaines> Also the FBI doesn't handle taxes.
<philipballew> thank you nhaines :)
<philipballew> its all the same organization though in many ways
<nhaines> Not that many ways.
<philipballew> i worked for the government nhaines. I've seen its all about serving your boss. i'm currently on leave though
<philipballew> but the pay was nice
<philipballew> 15 an hour
<bkerensa> philipballew: You shouldnt worry about the gov taking your images an archiving them :) archive.org already does that along with hundreds of other private archives that send out crawlers
<philipballew> just dont put up ill otten files
<bkerensa> Plus if some theories are to be believed every bit of data whether it is e-mails, phone calls, images etc is all archived
<bkerensa> philipballew: http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontline/homefront/interviews/klein.html
<philipballew> you can get goverment emails for free if you want
<philipballew> sometimes it cost money
<bkerensa> "In one row, they installed a cabinet that had optical splitters in it. So there were optical splitters, which basically were connected by fiber-optic cable down to the secret room on the sixth floor. ..."
<bkerensa> the room they are talking about handles one of the largest backbones in the world as far as data goes
<philipballew> in san fran att has a office that controlls like every part of our countries commutation. the government monitors it
<rww> yes, that's what the link is about
<gua> but can the govt mitm tls is what i wonder
<bkerensa> philipballew: Nah not all of our communications.... Only West Coast and Asia go through the Folsom Street Hub
<bkerensa> East Coast and Europe all have hubs too and of course a Midwest hub in Kansas City
<philipballew> thats probably a high target for attack here
<bkerensa> likely though every carrier that operates a hub building has some sort of secret room where they divert data to be analyzed and filtered
<bkerensa> Hmm idk if it would be a target
<philipballew> if that goes down all commutation goes down I would think
<bkerensa> idk... probably high impact\
<bkerensa> but the fiber they are talking about is underground and some of it goes under the SF Bay and ocean
<philipballew> true. but there's better things to worry about. like power. did you hear about the power outage in san diego?
<bkerensa> I'm sure there are some ways to divert internet traffic but it would cause major problems
<philipballew> and everything would be slow
<bkerensa> Yeah power is important but at the same time Telecom powers money
<bkerensa> if banks cant access their mainframes then people dont have access to their money
<philipballew> its weird how much we need power and the phone lines
<bkerensa> Our society relies far to much on data these days
<bkerensa> indeed
<philipballew> when power went down here we had to close school because people would not be able to drive here as stop lights didnt work
<philipballew> and the internet was down... major headache
<bkerensa> It should be mandatory though that all banks have a server in each region which mirrors local customer data and syncs often and frequently so if something epic happened banks could still access customer data and give people money instead of relying on centralized systems in one part of the country
<philipballew> they probably see a central server as more secure?
<bkerensa> philipballew: Oh thats not good... In Northern Cali where I grew up the power goes out for many hours every winter during wind storms so people get used to it
<philipballew> where in nor cal?
<bkerensa> philipballew: I think most companies definition of secure these days is lacking severely.... With all the companies that have been SQL injected and had plaintext databases idk
<bkerensa> philipballew: Crescent City, CA
<bkerensa> Tsunami Central
<bkerensa> :)
<philipballew> nice! that is a good area. I was just about to say that :)
<philipballew> im from auburn.
<bkerensa> yeah its ok up there but gets boring quick
<philipballew> not much to do?
 * bkerensa is thinking about doing a vacation trip there soon
<bkerensa> philipballew: Uhh not really? Surf, Drink and Uhh Commercial Fishing :)
<philipballew> if you ever come to sd and need a cheep place to stay a couple nights. my floor is open. ive been to euraka and thats all
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> If I got to SD I will likely drive into TJ and stay there for the night
 * bkerensa loves Mexico
<philipballew> bkerensa, i dont wanna have to go to your funeral :)
<bkerensa> ?
<bkerensa> its safe
<philipballew> its very unsafe lately?
<bkerensa> yeah for gringos :D
<philipballew> the drug lords are taking control
 * bkerensa has family in Mexico
 * bkerensa has a very small amount of Mexican blood in him :)
<philipballew> i might go there next month
<philipballew> my school goes once a month and builds an orphanage
<bkerensa> nice
<philipballew> the food is really good. thats just my opinion though
<bkerensa> Uhh heck yeah and the soda!
 * bkerensa has a friend in Oakland and in Eureka who use Ubuntu and always asking me questions.... I told them to contact Ubuntu California :)
 * bkerensa is going to head to bed ttyl!
<philipballew> ttyl dude!
<pleia2> I'll be giving some short Introduction to Ubuntu talks at ITT Tech for a couple Intro to Linux classes next week :)
<pleia2> Oakland and Concord campuses
<pleia2> not open to the public, but hey neat
<grantbow> pleia2: cool! grats
<pleia2> thanks :)
<johansmitsNL>  I have a question about X-Forwarded-Proto within the lighttp config, can some one help me out?
<grantbow> best not to ask to ask, just ask http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<pleia2> grantbow: that link tends to be a bit off-putting :\
<grantbow> what do you recommend instead?
<pleia2> the message without the link :)
<grantbow> I know what yo mean
<pleia2> 12:18:51 < ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pleia2> ^^ that's what most ubuntu channels use
<johansmitsNL> I understand the answer, I will ask my question again
<grantbow> the information it contains is quite useful and informative
<johansmitsNL> I have a stunnel --> haproxy --> lighttp setup, between haproxy and lighttp communication is standard http (80). Haproxy adds X-Forwarded-Proto: https. How can I check within the lighttp that the X-Forwarded-Proto header contains https, so that I can do a redirect if it does not have it
<philipballew> Internet browser. Firefox or chrome?
<johansmitsNL> I use curl for testing
<johansmitsNL> but normally I use FF
<pleia2> johansmitsNL: can you shut down the other portions of the tunnel to just test lighttp directly?
<pleia2> (I'm not all that familiar with this setup, I mostly use apache)
<johansmitsNL> if I give you a apache configuration of what I want, does that help?
<pleia2> I doubt it would help with a solution here
<philipballew> hum. I use ff right now. its getting better
<johansmitsNL> pleia2: to understand it better here is a apache example of what I want to achieve with lighttp, but I don't know how to configure in lighttp:
<johansmitsNL> RewriteEngine On
<johansmitsNL> RewriteCond %{HTTP:X-Forwarded-Proto} !=https
<johansmitsNL> RewriteRule ^.*$ https://%{SERVER_NAME}%{REQUEST_URI} [R,L]
<johansmitsNL> thats it for apache, and how to do this with lighttp
<raevol> 1 hour 8 minutes D:
<nhaines> ?
<pleia2> presumably "3 minutes" is the next thing to say :)
<nhaines> :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-09-15
<raevol> 1 minute over D:
<pleia2> raevol: what were we counting down to?
<raevol> 5pm gotime BYYYE
<pleia2> ah
<pleia2> heading down to the SF Ubuntu Hour :)
<raevol> home
<pleia2> yay, I'm not alone! (michelle just showed up)
<wiretapped> http://www.sfmysql.org/events/29160421/?eventId=29160421&action=detail starting now
<DarkwingDuck> Anyone active?
<gua> DarkwingDuck: sorta, but i'm new, so i dunno if that counts. what's up?
<DarkwingDuck> Do you use bzr at all?
<gua> i do not
<gua> planning to learn git. i've only used scm tools to check out code. "svn co" and "git clone".
<DarkwingDuck> ahhh, got ya.
<DarkwingDuck> NM
<pleia2> DarkwingDuck: need bzr help?
<DarkwingDuck> I just needed someone to branch lp:kubuntu-docs and let me know the revision.
<broder> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-doc/kubuntu-docs/oneiric says 228
<DarkwingDuck> Mine says 226 and LP is reporting 228
<aaditya> Is it weird that I read bzr as bizzare? :P
<broder> DarkwingDuck: the revision numbers aren't guaranteed to be consistent across different branches
<broder> especially if the history is at all non-linear
<broder> hm...actually, maybe that's not true with how bzr works
<broder> git has warped my brain too much
<DarkwingDuck> broder: They are not..
<DarkwingDuck> But, the fact mine is two behind worries me.
<pleia2> aaditya: well it is "bazaar" :) and people get all weird when I call it that instead of bzr
<DarkwingDuck> lol
<broder> DarkwingDuck: compare it against the long-form revision id at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-doc/kubuntu-docs/oneiric/revision/228
<broder> (that's the equivalent to git's sha1s)
<aaditya> pleia2: lol, bazaar is still easier to pronounce.
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah, and I'm trying to figure out why mine wont update. It reports 226 is the current revision.
<DarkwingDuck> Hence me concern.
<broder> DarkwingDuck: what is the revision-id line in "bzr log -l 1 --show-ids"?
<DarkwingDuck> I got the issue now.
<pleia2> DarkwingDuck: if you "bzr pull" it should update your branch and notify you of conflicts
<pleia2> then a bzr status will show you diffs
<philipballew> would anyone wanna give their opinions of how things look on my wiki  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/philipballew
<rww> It's spell fo... never mind, I'll just fix it myself >.>
<philipballew> as a computer information systems major spelling is not super high on my list
<rww> It should be. Poor communication skills are a detriment to most professions.
<rww> Also, I'm a Computer Science major, so that argument doesn't really work :P
 * rww shrugs, commits edit, ponders again how silly the new wiki theme is
<philipballew> does the wiki support html?
<DarkwingDuck> moinmoin sux as a wiki in general
<rww> It was a lot less annoying when we had a theme that didn't break revision diffs
<rww> but yeah, it's not my favorite thing in the world
<philipballew> i guess someone liked it
<philipballew> otherwise they wouldnt have implamented it
<philipballew> you can download windows 8 beta for free and play with it. I might want to see what ways they have coppied linux soon
<pleia2> jtatum: michelle asked tonight if there would be an ubuntu hour in mt view tomorrow, I'm not seeing anything in the loco directory
<pleia2> no announcements either, so I'm assuming "no" but I wanted to be sure before I tell everyone that it's not :)
 * bkerensa waves good morning
<bkerensa> time to go setup a Ubuntu Booth at this ungodly hour
<nhaines> There is no Windows 8 beta.
<nhaines> Also Computer Information Systems majors need to have spelling as a super high priority.  Not only because communications skills are paramount, but because config files care about spelling too.
<nhaines> (I'm a Computer and Business Information Systems major.)
<raevol> 4 hours 41 minutes
<philipballew> hey pleia2 you got a quick second for a pm?
<pleia2> sure
<raevol> 1 hour 11 minutes
<seidos> mysterious
<philipballew> 1 hour 2 minutes?
<raevol> 1 hour 1 minute!
<raevol> wow in the two seconds it took to type that the minute changed
<raevol> that was surprisingly on-topic
<philipballew> raevol, what happens?
<raevol> 5pm time to go hooome :D
<gua> raevol: if you're counting down the minutes until you get to leave, you might want to look into another job.. or something
<raevol> i am
<raevol> can't make a fun job appear out of the air though
<philipballew> what do you do?
<raevol> customer service at a web company
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-09-16
<bkerensa> I wonder who the Ubuntu People are :)
 * bkerensa got a e-mail today from someone in Portland trying to install Ubuntu and he said he e-mailed the Ubuntu people and they directed him to me =o
<seidos> huh
 * seidos scratches mind made head
<bkerensa> Kinda cool guy though... Gonna meet him at Starbucks on Sunday and give him a Ubuntu CD and Ubuntu User Magazine and invite him to LoCo stuff :D
<seidos> green tea
<seidos> it's good, and good for you
<seidos> i got one of those starbucks cards, and had like 4 glasses
<seidos> you can get a "for here" cup/glass at starbucks
<seidos> makes starbucks more bar like, not that they have stools there
<DarkwingDuck> Is the planet broken?
<pleia2> DarkwingDuck: yes, I submitted a ticket earlier today
<DarkwingDuck> :/
<DarkwingDuck> Just when I ran a call for translators.
<DarkwingDuck> Oh well.
<pleia2> I'm really hoping it's fixed soon, it's vital to how the community spreads news, and without it we have no ubuntu weekly newsletter either
<DarkwingDuck> Oh I agree.
 * DarkwingDuck mutters
<DarkwingDuck> Know anyone looking for a mobile workstation?
<DarkwingDuck> Looking to sell my ThinkPad W700
<pleia2> specs?
<DarkwingDuck> http://paste.kde.org/122113/ plus case and 2nd battery
<DarkwingDuck> 1400 +shipping
<DarkwingDuck> Or, trade for a Zareason Strata Pro 13 with 4gig ram + 8cell batt :P
<DarkwingDuck> It's just the weight, I'm tired of lugging it around.
<pleia2> vmx \o/
<pleia2> heh, yeah
<DarkwingDuck> It's close to 9 lbs.
<DarkwingDuck> You saw it at SCaLE back in feb.
<pleia2> the size is what really put me off to the larger strata pro, otherwise it's a great laptop
 * pleia2 spoiled by netbook
<DarkwingDuck> I want something light.
<pleia2> I really love the form factor of the cr-48, it's light, decently-sized and has great battery life
<DarkwingDuck> cr-48?
<pleia2> the trial chromebook
<DarkwingDuck> ahhhh
<seidos> hey DarkwingDuck
<seidos> hi everybody!
<Mark___> hello?
<DarkwingDuck> hi?
<DarkwingDuck> hi
<Mark___> hey :)
<seidos> hi hey
<seidos> gah, i don't know what to make of the world today.  i'm going to sleep early though.
<seidos> still have stuff to do, though
<DarkwingDuck> Trying to sell my laptop :(
<seidos> why's that?
<seidos> $?
<DarkwingDuck> No, it's too heavy for me with stuff.
<DarkwingDuck> So, I nee th $$ for a lighter lappy
<DarkwingDuck> specs: http://paste.kde.org/122113/ comes with 2nd battery and case. It's a Lenovo ThinkPad W700
<DarkwingDuck> 1400USD
<seidos> Lenovo is chinese
<seidos> i wonder what system76 or zareason's system are from
<seidos> *where
<Mark___> Lenovo's are pretty good quality though
<seidos> ah, yeah, i have a 13", but i don't even take it anywhere since the battery essentially died, and cord is hanging by a thread
<seidos> yeah, i hear good things about them
<seidos> probably same specs as the IBMs
<DarkwingDuck> Its nice
<seidos> it's probably good to help out the local stores though if you can
<seidos> not telling you what to do, just saying
<seidos> i'm not even sure what i would get now if i had to buy a system
<Mark___> i have a Lenovo ideapad y560
<DarkwingDuck> If you know of anyone looking...
<seidos> probably a 14" special
<Mark___> i cant think of anyone :/
<seidos> not that there are any stores around here that sell them
<seidos> i can ask around at the ashram
<Mark___> where in CA do u guys live?
<DarkwingDuck> San Diego
<Mark___> me too :)
<DarkwingDuck> really? :)
<Mark___> ya, north county san diego
<DarkwingDuck> ahh, I'm down in Imperial Beach.
<DarkwingDuck> On tuesday we are having an Ubuntu Hour
<DarkwingDuck> In hillcrest.
<seidos> did you try craigslist?
<seidos> that's how i sold my old macbook pro
<Mark___> i doubt ill be able to go because of school and football
<seidos> oh Mark___ isn't MarkDude
<seidos> i'm in LA
<Mark___> ya, i just joined into this channel after using ubuntu for not really long, but ive known about it for a long time
<DarkwingDuck> Not yet. I'm going to put it on craigslist tomorrow when I find my windowz CDs
<seidos> hey akk
<seidos> well, welcome Mark___
<seidos> good luck DarkwingDuck, i sold my macbook pro for $1200 i think
<gueriLLaPunK> near Sacramento here
<seidos> sacramento, how's the new governor?
<seidos> i forget his name, he's been working for the government for years though
<seidos> i can kind of see his face though
<seidos> ah, Jerry Brown
<seidos> i think he used to be DA
<seidos> oh, Attorney General
<seidos> he's a catholic, hopefully he wasn't molested
<seidos> wow, went to Yale, didn't know that
<seidos> anyway, there really isn't any reason to stay up anymore
<seidos> night all
<gueriLLaPunK> lol wow
<gueriLLaPunK> good night
<Mark___> :/
<Mark___> o hai :p
<pleia2> DarkwingDuck: btw, I'll get the banner and tablecloth shipped down next week (need to find a tube to fit the banner, it's larger than the ones jdeslip made)
<pleia2> ok, heading toward bed now
<bkerensa> \o/ MarkDude is here
 * MarkDude is here
<MarkDude> almost over jet lag
<MarkDude> stayed in Ohio toooo long
<seidos> you're alive!
<MarkDude> yes
<MarkDude> hey there seidos
<seidos> pat on the head, a scratch behind the ear
<raevol> HAPPY FRIDAY
<seidos> venus lock
<seidos> haven't sat under a tree today, but that's the plan for later
<seidos> like rip van winkle
<pleia2> friday++
<seidos> sunday, moonday, mars day, mercury day, thor day, venus day, saturn day
<raevol> mers = tir?
<seidos> friday probably is the best
<raevol> mercury = odin?
<raevol> venus = friiga?
<raevol> frigga*
<bkerensa> =o
<seidos> i think
<pleia2> raevol: what do you do that you're always so excited for 5PM to come? if you don't mind me asking
<raevol> customer service :)
<raevol> pleia2: it's like working with kids, except the kids have a massive sense of entitlement and know cuss words
<pleia2> ah, customer service will do that :)
<raevol> yea, and it's for a web service, so the kids also don't know how to use computers
<pleia2> oh boy
<raevol> and tend to be small business owners, so that sense of entitlement is amplified
 * pleia2 nods
<raevol> know anywhere that's hiring? :) i'm smart and cute!
<pleia2> haha, where are you located? what's your expertise?
<raevol> san diego, trying to move to san francisco, but either works
<raevol> expertise in LINUX, web design, IT, dance, acting, film, A/V, Djing, customer service
<raevol> also sound design
<pleia2> quite the diversity there :)
<raevol> also writing, currently enrolled in a technical communication certification
<bkerensa> Talend is hiring in the Bay Area
<bkerensa> http://www.talend.com/jobs/jobs-talend.php
<seidos> the economic club of washington d.c.:  http://economicclub.org
<bkerensa> I know their Community Manager and the company supports FOSS
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> Talend (Even though they are California based) paid for Ubuntu Oregon's Booth Electric
<raevol> hmm, i don't think i qualify for any of those side from possibly the sales one, and i want to get out of sales :(
<seidos> what's so bad about sales?
<seidos> do you have to sell your soul to survive?
<raevol> i don't like convincing people to buy things, because i don't like to buy things
<raevol> i also don't like convincing people
<seidos> yeah, me neither.  but that could be fine if the job has a base salary to it.
<pleia2> sales certainly takes a certain kind of person
<seidos> i remember when i worked in a/v, there was like 1 nice salesman, and he was stressed perpetually
<seidos> he would put his reputation on the line, try to be the customer's friend, then would stress if the company failed to deliver
<seidos> and fail it did at one point
<seidos> it seems like sales should really be "spreading the word", anyway, preaching to the choir i bet
<raevol> i agree, if people don't come to you already interested in your product, you've failed somewhere other than sales
<grantbow> fyi, live talk with Tiff, some friends and I in #dreamfish if anyone cares to talk with us
<nhaines> Hmm, not necessarily.  There are plenty of reasons a customer might not be interested but you can definitely get them excited for your product.
<raevol> you can, for sure, but that's the part i don't like doing :) unless it's a really amazing product that i use myself
<seidos> yeah, if you aren't willing to use the product yourself, something is wrong
<nhaines> It may not be a product that you need.
<seidos> well, it can get complicated.  but convincing someone that they need something they don't is a big problem
<pleia2> nhaines: at all interested in doing a User Days session next Saturday? :) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDaysTeam/natty
<pleia2> our last slot is at 3PM
<nhaines> Haha, one slot left eh?  Maybe.  :)
<nhaines> Any topics they're looking for?
<pleia2> we don't have a "Switching from another OS" talk yet (just an Ubuntu Equivalent Programs) one
<nhaines> Hmm.  I could probably do that.
<pleia2> another popular one was how to install trusted software
<nhaines> Heh, it's getting harder to do that since I switched 6 years ago.  :)
<pleia2> so using software center, why you shouldn't implicitly trust PPAs (but you can somteimes!), discussing random tarballs you find online...
<nhaines> I'll do "switching from another OS" because I can talk about backups and I work for Western Digital so I know backups.  :)
<nhaines> I can throw in Software Center stuff.
<pleia2> cool, software center stuff is always confusing for people coming from windows
<pleia2> (then again, most people understand "app store" now)
<pleia2> ok, adding you to the schedule now! thanks :)
<nhaines> You're welcome.  :)
<akk> Backups and software center seem interesting enough to deserve a session, without cloaking it in being "switching from".
<akk> There might be people interested in those topics who have long since switched.
<nhaines> Ninja backup training!
<pleia2> I was assuming he meant "back up stuff before you install ubuntu" rather than a comprehensive exploration of backups in linux itself
<akk> Oh! I thought he meant backups once in ubuntu.
<nhaines> akk: I was going to cover both.  :)
<nhaines> also pleia2 ^^
<pleia2> sounds good
<pleia2> it is complete \o/
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDaysTeam/natty
<pleia2> ok, back to work
<nhaines> \o/
<nhaines> Now I just have to remember to write a script.  :)
 * MarkDude just saw a spider in the garden grab a big ass bug that would have been eating the plants
<pleia2> spiders++
 * MarkDude thanked the spider, and thought of you seidos 
<MarkDude> The whole circle of life thing
<MarkDude> :)
<MarkDude> Right after walking into bigass spider web- face first. Nothing like spider to the face to make you lose your cool and jump around waving wlidly
<akk> spiders are good. Especially outdoors and not dangling in front of my screen.
<akk> oh, yeah, and not getting caught in your face and clothes as you walk by
<MarkDude> True akk, there is a minimum safe distance they can be appreciated
<MarkDude> How are your gooseberries doing?
<seidos> i really should only be scared of widows and recluses
 * MarkDude has all sorts of flowers, and maybe 8 plants
<akk> Excellently, thanks! The original one is a big bush (it's still two plants) ... lots of berries on it though none have dropped recently.
<seidos> but biology makes this a challenge
<akk> Then I have two youngsters that grew from seed -- one of them is almost as big as the original was when you gave it to me.
<MarkDude> seidos: well scared is relative. I was certainly startled with having one on my face.
<akk> (They're still indoors in pots, but I just repotted both of them to bigger pots)
<akk> And a tiny sprout in the kitchen window that lives but isn't growing -- probably needs to be repotted.
<MarkDude> They grow at weird rates. They deal with wilting rather well
<akk> Yes, I've noticed that if I have to be out of town for too long in hot weather, they don't die, they just stop growing and hold steady until they get more water.
<akk> Wonderful plants. :)
<seidos> MarkDude: even webs bother me, and it takes will to remain calm.
<seidos> so, yeah, as long as one doesn't panic, i guess a little fear isn't a problem
<MarkDude> Well properness in panic
<seidos> i remember when i was a kid i investigated a spider web, and then felt something on my leg and saw it crawling on my ankle
<seidos> freaked me out
<seidos> did the "freaky spider mambo"
<MarkDude> Spider on me was time to wave web off me wildly. Moments later tho, seeing spider with bug in web- THAT spider had no panic to offer, just help for the garden.
<seidos> i'm better about it these days, but there is still uncertainty
<seidos> there was a black and white spider on a friend's hand the other day
<seidos> he's in his 60s, and calmly asked "do you know what kind of spider that is?"
<MarkDude> Your Buddhist edge can appreciate the eating spider should not startle you. As long as you SEE his web
<seidos> it had the shape of a black widow, but white spots on the abdomen
<MarkDude> lol
 * MarkDude is not quite that cool with spiders- wish I was tho
<seidos> no kidding
<seidos> i'm pretty cool with bees
<seidos> one landed on me the other day and it didn't bother me
<seidos> wasps are different story
 * MarkDude likes watching bees gather pollen on flowers
<MarkDude> Geeknic next weekend- sat in Los Gatos
<akk> \o/
<MarkDude> FB is archiving the Gidget Kitchen group :(
<seidos> i made a new card
<MarkDude> I use FB all the time- but I almost felt like using the word hate to describe some of their changes, instead will use word annoyed
<seidos> need to find some heavier paper to print them on
<seidos> facebook = irc + picassa?
<MarkDude> seidos: Kinkos will let you buy a few loose sheets- in varying colors
<seidos> and maybe a text file for your contacts
<seidos> MarkDude: cool, i should find one around here.  will go after lunch
<seidos> i also re-registered to vote today as an independent
<seidos> i took an extra voter registration card
<MarkDude> Well it is time for me to re-do long term GK plan, and start asking for help
<seidos> i need to brainstorm a shorter URL for fictionalphilosophy
<seidos> nobody remembers it by name
<seidos> most of the people i run into these days could care less though, they are more interested in jobs
<MarkDude> Well forget numbers- one person caring is enough, IMHO
<seidos> maybe i should start hanging out in beverly hills more
<seidos> one person caring is sufficient, but imagination hopes for bigger and better things for all parties
<seidos> perhaps separation is ultimately necessary
<MarkDude> Affluence does help some things in life happen. Not all of course.
<seidos> i'm not even talking about affluence, just minimum wage :)
 * MarkDude needs to hang out more with rich folks, their donations can help GK and Partimus 
<seidos> i read poverty level is the highest its been in 17 years
<seidos> the idea is, get money, hire someone
<MarkDude> Well yes, not that you would be affluent, just more they might have more job offers than say South Central LA
<MarkDude> % wise
<seidos> USC is in south central
<seidos> they had a lot of bikes there, i think i went on a tuesday
<akk> All colleges have a lot of bikes.
<seidos> not so
<seidos> you have to see it, it's like swarming
<seidos> ucla, cerritos, csulb, nothing like it
<seidos> when i was at stanford, and berkeley too
<MarkDude> Portland feels like the whole town is swarming with bikes
<seidos> maybe it was winter break
<seidos> i wonder if denver is the same
<seidos> did you ever get a pair of vibram five finger akk?
<seidos> i'm not sure how much they are these days, but i'm finding vans to be sufficient up to 5 miles
<seidos> they will have to do
<akk> no, those things are way too expensive and I don't think I want the separate toes thing
<seidos> yeah, they are kind of gimmicky.
<seidos> when i ran barefoot i found the bottom of my feet got raw, nothing else
<akk> I've been doing occasional barefoot walks, but I still want to find a way to make a soft-soled shoe (like the moccassins I used to have).
<seidos> hmmm, yeah, even the vans i have are pretty thick, but they're lighter than most shoes, and they're cheap
<akk> Nobody seems to sell them, but I saw a moccassin-making kit at Michael's that I might try.
<seidos> there's an idea
 * MarkDude misses living near beach. Running barefoot in the sand is rather good for your feet
<akk> It is! I wish I had sand nearby.
<seidos> yeah, running on the beach is pretty low impact
<seidos> running on grass is pretty good too, but there really aren't stretches of grass here
<seidos> and if they are, you have to run to get to them o_o
<MarkDude> lol
<seidos> i've been riding the bike quite a bit
<akk> I love the barefoot-on-grass feel, but large expanses of grass around here are likely to have dog poop bombs hidden in them. :(
<seidos> a sikh helped fix my brothers old one
<seidos> i'm less concerned over dog poop than i am of sharp stones and glass
<MarkDude> crap happens
<seidos> i've stepped in poop barefoot, it isn't so bad
<seidos> >_<
<akk> d and I found the most amazing grass a few days ago! Went for a walk (with shoes) near the SJ heritage rose garden
<akk> and they had this weird grass, super long blades (like a foot or longer) lying sideways in little piles
<akk> and it was super springy/cushiony, like walking on pillows
<seidos> a sikh i met wants to go hiking, but, i dunno
<seidos> i think i should be meditating more
<seidos> sounds surreal
<seidos> pillow grass o_o
<seidos> like a dream
<seidos> there's a trail here that i know of, but it's dirt trails, not really meadow like
<seidos> sounds like something pretty unique to your area
<seidos> jealous me steals SJ from you
<seidos> muahaha
<akk> No, I'm pretty sure it's just a type of grass people can plant -- I'd read about it before but never walked on it.
<seidos> personally i think we should plant life grow more around here
<seidos> everyone's yard has like a proverbial crew cut or a flat top
<seidos> but, letting stuff grow may mean less jobs...sooo, something else would need to be done
<seidos> *let
<akk> I don't much like mowed grass either ... I like things a bit wilder.
<nhaines> Guess what I just signed for here at my cubicle?  http://ubuntuone.com/5jesYEs93iNlFkwLq67Op9
<grantbow> nice
<pleia2> hehe
<seidos> let me know when telekinesis is working
<seidos> or better yet, i remember reading a clone wars novel, and some jedi master had a wound on his hand, and he just stared at it and made it feel better
<akk> Wow, it is not easy to identify grasses with google. I give up trying to find this stuff.
<seidos> that would be a useful skill
<seidos> maybe hash is the best grass to grow
<seidos> make sails and "juice"
<seidos> or hemp, rather
<seidos> hash is probably a different strain
<seidos> the evil kind
<seidos> exeunt
<akk> Something that gets you arrested is probably not the best plant to grow in the yard.
<philipballew> is there anything different that happens if i enter sudo su then if i enter just sudo with each command?
<pleia2> strictly speaking "sudo su" (not "sudo su -") wouldn't be a huge difference, you will be able to do things like pipes and command redirects which are tricker with sudo
<pleia2> and it won't log your commands to auth.log
<pleia2> (sudo logs to auth.log, awesome for systems with shared administration via sudo)
<pleia2> "sudo su" also logs to the /root/.bash_history rather than /home/user/.bash.history
<pleia2> s/bash.history/bash_history
<philipballew> dropping to a root shell is easier sometimes
<philipballew> but only for convience
<philipballew> yet I like to know what i have typed in before
<bkerensa> Anyone in San Francisco wanna go to the TwilioCon After Party? I got a link for free tickets... Maybe a good opp to advocate for Ubuntu? pleia2?
<bkerensa> Big SF Tech Party for any Ubuntu Users in the Bay Area: http://www.twilio.com/conference/ringdown/
<pleia2> bkerensa: thans anyway, but it's hard enough to get me to go to after parties of conferences I attend ;)
<pleia2> s/than/thanks
<bkerensa> pleia2: What... Thats the best part of conferences that and the networking opportunity in the hallways
<pleia2> oh bah
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> lol
<pleia2> bkerensa: oh no, I am very shy
<bkerensa> :)
<raevol> why would you go to conferences if you don't go to parties :P
<raevol> this is like why would you do theater if you don't go to the cast party
<bkerensa> idk right raevol?
<pleia2> I go to conferences to learn things and collaborate!
<bkerensa> Why would you buy salad and not buy ranch dressing :D
<pleia2> parties are not my scene :)
 * bkerensa goes to network
<bkerensa> Learning for me is book based or DIY :)
<raevol> i tend to do more learning and collaborating at the parties
 * bkerensa learned that giant sized robotic metal spiders that blow flames do exist at a OSCON party
<raevol> link?
 * bkerensa finds a flickr pic
<pleia2> it's sad that I miss opportunities to network, but I'm really not very good at it and I'm much happier hiding from people at the end of the day
<bkerensa> raevol: http://imgur.com/ESQOw <-- Robotic Giant Sized Metal Spider that blows 15 foot flames :D
<raevol> sounds like you need some self confidence
<bkerensa> =o
<raevol> bkerensa: it's everything that i hoped and dreamed
<bkerensa> raevol: It was scary because in addition to that they had this flame cannons all around the party that were periodically shooting fire balls and making very loud popping noises
 * bkerensa was concerned that the pyro guys might make a mistake
<raevol> hmm
<raevol> hahahha
<pleia2> raevol: just shy and an introvert, self confidence is grand but still doesn't change that I am not great with people and need serious recharge time after a day full of conferenceness :)
<pleia2> there are reasons I'm a sysadmin and not a community manager ;)
<raevol> hmm i see
<pleia2> but IRC is ok, I'm not shy on IRC
<nhaines> pleia2: that is why Ubucon is so exhausting for me.
<pleia2> nhaines: I bet!
<nhaines> Doing intros and outros is a blast and Q&A with jokes is a BLAST but man, that's more social time than I used to pack into SCaLE itself.
<raevol> i want to go to scale this year so bad
<pleia2> scale is cool
<nhaines> This is probably the most egregious retconning of the Star Wars trilogy yet!  http://i.imgur.com/xWweh.gif
<pleia2> haha, oh nooo
<nhaines> pleia2: :)
<nhaines> pleia2: also I think you meant "No.  Nooooo!"
<pleia2> lol
<pleia2> indeed
<pleia2> also, do you know how many times I've bought star wars already?
 * pleia2 sticks with the DVDs for now
<nhaines> pleia2: I have the THX-enhanced ones (P&S boo!) and then the Special Edition on VHS, I have all of them on DVD (but German copy of Episode I) and now I have the Blu-rays.
<nhaines> pleia2: the worst thing about Ubucon is in addition to the intros and Q&A where I'm talking and being personable to every single person in the room at least once, people insist on talking to me between sessions!
<raevol> social interaction quotient exceeded
<raevol> so i'm a salsa dancer
<raevol> and sometimes when out dancing some girl will get too talkative
<raevol> so then you just ask her to dance and that ends the conversation
<raevol> pretty effective
<nhaines> I already don't sleep well the night before, plus picking up my videographer adds an extra hour to the commute.  :P
<bkerensa> pleia2: I'm shy when it comes to talking
<bkerensa> pleia2: as in public speeches.... I get all shaky and uhh nervous :)
<nhaines> bkerensa: that's the easiest time to talk!
<bkerensa> pleia2: But 1 on 1 or small groups is no big deal
<nhaines> Everyone's there to see you and they're hanging on every word!
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> exactly
<nhaines> If you take a moment to compose a thought, the silence actually focuses their attention and builds anticipation!
<bkerensa> nhaines: Yeah and projector helps too :D
<nhaines> During a Powerpoint class I was teaching I talked about how a prop like a water bottle can be a good friend if you need to compose a thought, and of course, the one secret weapon, the most powerful tool you can ever use is-- *drink water calmly, make eye contact all around* -- the dramatic pause.
<pleia2> nhaines: I had the trilogy on CED (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capacitance_Electronic_Disc) too, that's how I first saw it
<nhaines> pleia2: I read about that once in a book!
<pleia2> nhaines: I didn't actually know what they were called until a couple years ago, people always thought I was talking about laserdiscs when I explained CEDs ;)
<pleia2> "The format was commonly known as "videodisc", leading to much confusion with the contemporary Laserdisc format"
<nhaines> pleia2: they are videodiscs.  :)
<pleia2> indeed!
<nhaines> pleia2: I think I first saw Star Wars broadcast on KTLA channel 5.
<nhaines> I remember being like 7 or so and just sort of amazed at the boarding of the cruiser and how real everything looked and how scary Darth Vader was.
<pleia2> bkerensa: I'm with nhaines, public speaking is easier if you practice and are prepared, my issue is conversation without a point or goal, with a presentation these things are very clear
<pleia2> it takes some time getting over being nervous, but there are lots of great books about public speaking
<nhaines> pleia2: oh, I use silence as a weapon if the audience isn't focusing, haha.
<pleia2> nhaines: darth vader gave me nightmares! but I think I was too oblivious to the world to notice that things looked real, why wouldn't they look real? movies look real. :)
<pleia2> daleks gave me worse nightmares though
 * bkerensa is getting a ChromeBook from Samsung next week :) for free :D Google failed me 
<pleia2> I am still kind of scared of daleks :)
<nhaines> pleia2: it was something about the visceral sound the blasters made, and the way the bolts threw sparks when they hit the guys (that's been largely edited out since).
<pleia2> did they ever released non-special edition dvds of the original trilogy?
<pleia2> I know there were rumors about it, I never followed through with actually figuring that out
<nhaines> pleia2: yes!  They are letterboxed 4:3 transfers of the Laserdisc releases.
<nhaines> Wanted to buy them but couldn't bring myself to do so.  :P
<pleia2> nhaines: ah, this? http://www.amazon.com/Star-Wars-Trilogy-Widescreen-Theatrical/dp/B001EN71DG/ref=sr_1_3?s=movies-tv&ie=UTF8&qid=1316212157&sr=1-3
<nhaines> pleia2: those're the ones.
<bkerensa> Have any of you been down to George Lucas studios in SF?
<pleia2> bah, too late now to get them
<bkerensa> at the presidio
<nhaines> pleia2: you still can, if you hate money.
<pleia2> haha
<pleia2> bkerensa: no, I don't think it's really a place you can visit
<pleia2> they won't shoot you like at skywalker ranch in marin though ;)
<bkerensa> why could one not visit?
<pleia2> isn't it just an office?
<bkerensa> nah
<bkerensa> full studios
<bkerensa> they do a lot of production for upcoming stuff there I thought?
<pleia2> you can't just walk into studios either!
<pleia2> :)
<bkerensa> e-mail their PR people :P
<pleia2> it's near Starfleet Academy
<pleia2> :P
<bkerensa> oh geez my printer ink alarm went off
<bkerensa> :(
<bkerensa> no more ink
<pleia2> Dear PR people, I LIKE STAR WARS, CAN I VISIT? THANKS.
<pleia2> (PS: take back the prequels)
<pleia2> (PPS: lego starwars is cool though)
<nhaines> bwahaha
<nhaines> pleia2: Star Wars: The Clone Wars is pretty nifty though.
<pleia2> there is a walt disney museum in the presidio, I've been meaning to go to that
<nhaines> Especially once they calmed the heck down on just quoting catchphrases from the films.
<pleia2> nhaines: yeah, my cousin was telling me that recently, I am skeptical but I'll probably give it a chance eventually
<nhaines> pleia2: they're *fun*.  It's like walking into Episode III and the first 30 minutes are just really fun, like the OT.
<nhaines> pleia2: also the Jar Jar episode is hilarious.
<pleia2> oh dear
<nhaines> Or maybe that's Anthony Daniels.  But they don't tone down Jar Jar at all.  :)
<pleia2> I think I'm mostly mad at the prequels for making me hate anakin
<pleia2> he was not at all likable
<pleia2> oh hey, I still have work to do
<nhaines> pleia2: maybe I would be disappointed by watching Unhook the Stars again, but I'm fairly certain Jake Lloyd could act.
<nhaines> But I can clearly identify performance issues from him in Episode I which were director issues.
<nhaines> And I *know* Natalie Portman and Liam Neeson can act.
<pleia2> same with medium anakin, that actor could act elsewhere too
<pleia2> yeah
<nhaines> Not sure about Temura Morrison but his redubs of Jeremy Bullochs' lines in Empire are so flat that it *can't* be anything but Lucas's fault.
<nhaines> All he had to do was give the same delivery but in his voice.  :P
<pleia2> and Ewan McGregor is always hot! I mean a good actor!
<nhaines> haha
<nhaines> I don't think I've seen him in anything else but he does a fine Sir Alec Guiness impression and does a really good job in the prequels.
<pleia2> he's been in a lot, probably best known for Trainspotting though
<nhaines> pleia2: what's sort of odd is the German dub, listening to his voice actor try an impression of Ewan McGregor doing an impression of Sir Alec Guiness.
<pleia2> lol
<pleia2> nice
<nhaines> pleia2: the first time I watched it, when Watto showed up speaking Huttese, the subtitles came up in German and it broke my mind.
<nhaines> (I was watching without subtitles to that point.)
<pleia2> haha
<nhaines> If I remember correctly, the German voice actor does all the German and Huttese lines, and then for Sebulba who only speaks in Huttese they just leave the original voice actor.
<nhaines> Also, the kid who did the dub for young Anakin did a spectacular job.
<nhaines> Better than Jake Lloyd.
<pleia2> http://www.frys.com/product/6488722?site=frysecampaign is tempting
<nhaines> (Not fair?  Jake was 9ish and the German kid was a popular voice actor and 13ish)
<pleia2> but noooo, waiting for super battery life laptops
<nhaines> ooh, tempting...  and my laptop has been really grinding along lately...
<DarkwingDuck> This is a good laptop: http://www.ebay.com/itm/290610810117?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649 :P:P
<DarkwingDuck> if someone sells it I'll denote 100 bucks via paypal.
<pleia2> the $300 laptop is beyond my budget already :)
<DarkwingDuck> lol
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-09-17
<bkerensa> whhhhat?
<bkerensa> 1 grand for that?
<bkerensa> =o
<bkerensa> the built in tablet feature is kind of cool and the quad core cpu is nice but other than that idk :P
<nhaines> I am still here at work but that is obviously some sort of anomaly.  So I will remedy that right now.
<seidos> hey akk, i thought you'd might like to know i walked 4 miles in socks
<seidos> they were an old pair, and they ended up with holes o_o
<akk> I'll bet. :)
<akk> Also pretty dirty, I imagine.
<akk> That's one thing I discovered about barefoot walks -- have to wash my feet when I get home.
<seidos> they were black
<seidos> i was thinking a layer of epoxy or maybe glue would strengthen a pair of socks sufficiently to use repeatedly
<seidos> i would have to try it
<akk> Interesting idea!
<akk> Epoxy is fairly hard and brittle, but there are lots of glues that aren't.
<akk> Maybe even CA (superglue) which soaks into fabric rather well.
<akk> You can also buy paint-on or spray-on latex, for coating things ... don't know how long that would last, might have to renew it fairly often.
<akk> I may try this (need to get some good looking socks, time for a 99c store run :)
<seidos> maybe hot glue is a good place to start
<seidos> i mean, i have some handy
<akk> It's flexible and probably pretty strong, but I bet it'll be hard to distribute it in a smooth thin even layer.
<seidos> that's true, would need a putty knife or something
<seidos> even so, i'd have to wear the socks during application
<seidos> well, maybe not
<seidos> would have to try it
<akk> ow
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-09-18
<jyo> pleia2: Hooray for logs! Did any ubuntu-us-ca people actually make it at 9a? :)
<pleia2> jyo: no, didn't seem like it :)
<bkerensa> wow Yelp Game On 2.0 party was fun
<bkerensa> :D
 * bkerensa gave out lots of Ubuntu stuff
<pleia2> tsk, container store only has shipping tubes up to 42", I'll have to swing by office depot tomorrow to see if they have the 48" one
<pleia2> silly huge banner :)
<bkerensa> pleia2: For big states that have activity across the regions it might be good to have two banners (one in one location and another elsewhere)
 * bkerensa plans to have atleast two banners by next year and two to three conference sets ready to go
<pleia2> bkerensa: we have 3 banners, this one is from canonical and we happened to have it up north for our events
<pleia2> (we just got it back in july)
<bkerensa> oh
<bkerensa> =O
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-09-10
<pleia2> meeting in 15 minutes :)
<akk> Is the jam over? Sounded like it was going well.
<pleia2> yeah, we just did one yesterday
<pleia2> usps charges for shipping (thought about ordering stamps online)
<pleia2> #startmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting started Mon Sep 10 02:00:05 2012 UTC.  The chair is pleia2. Information about MeetBot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<darthrobot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<pleia2> hi everyone :) meeting time!
<pleia2> #link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/12September9
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/12September9 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<pleia2> nothing on the agenda ;)
<pleia2> so, who all is here?
<akk> me
<toddc> lurking
<eps> huh?
<pleia2> #topic Ubuntu Global Jam
<pleia2> so we just had one event for the Global Jam this cycle
<pleia2> Wikimedia gave us space in downtown SF and Moka5 sponsored the pizza :)
<pleia2> had about 12 people come and go throughout the event, got to do testing, bug reporting
<pleia2> pictures:
<pleia2> #link http://www.flickr.com/photos/pleia2/sets/72157631474205044/
<darthrobot> Title: [Quantal SF Ubuntu Global Jam - a set on Flickr]
<pleia2> I had some videos that I tried to start the event with that walked through how to do testing, but they turned out to be a bit slow for the audience so I showed clips and then just did other demos live
<pleia2> probably will just do live demos next time
<pleia2> everything else went pretty well :)
<pleia2> #topic Upcoming events
<pleia2> anyone have anything?
<pleia2> we didn't end up doing the Solano Stroll this year (it would have been today) since BerkeleyLUG wasn't participating and we usually tag along with them
<pleia2> so ideas for stuff to do this fall are welcome
<pleia2> (we didn't do the picnic this summer either, since it didn't happen!)
<eps> September is San Francisco's warmest month. A BBQ wouldn't be out of the ordinary.
<akk> so sad
<pleia2> the only event on loco.ubuntu.com right now is the SF Ubuntu Hour on Wednesday (no Debian dinner): http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/1899/detail/
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu Hour San Francisco | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal]
<pleia2> eps: indeed!
<pleia2> #topic Any other business
<pleia2> anyone have anything else?
<pleia2> anyone? :)
<eps> Let's make some Ubuntu Hours happen, people.
<pleia2> mt view and pasadena have been doing good with theirs too
<pleia2> ok, I guess we can wrap up then
<pleia2> thanks everyone
<pleia2> #endmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting ended Mon Sep 10 02:19:48 2012 UTC.
<darthrobot> Minutes:        http://ihas.5cat.com/~darthrobot/ubuntu-us-ca/2012/ubuntu-us-ca.2012-09-10-02.00.moin.txt
<toddc> nice job thanks for the hard work!!
<philballew> with btfs, can that be installed on an older computer as well?
<pleia2> yeah
<philballew> alright, i just figured i'd get my dumb question in early today! thank you pleia2
<pleia2> bah, there are very few dumb questions :)
 * greg-g just set up btrfs saturday night for a 2tb "raid" array
<greg-g> btrfs raid, that is
<greg-g> really easy
<philballew> thinking about it for a old mac someone gave me.
<philballew> I dont like mac, but I do like free. I am torn
<greg-g> desktop/laptop?
<philballew> greg-g, mac mini
<philballew> so desktopish I guess
<greg-g> sure, seems useful
<greg-g> a backup server if anything
<greg-g> not sure about their power usage though
<philballew> for sure. Its ppc, so its gonna go debian. I live in a dorm so power is not a problem.
<philballew> Thats why I do a lot of bit coin mining.
<greg-g> haha
<pleia2> philballew: actually I think you'll find more problems with using a non-x86 arch with btrfs than the age of the machine
<greg-g> pleia2: really?
<pleia2> I'd say so
<pleia2> not that problems are inevitable
<greg-g> why do you think that? are the kernels not built on non-x86 with btrfs support?
<pleia2> they are, just most of the testing and development is done on x86
 * greg-g nods
<pleia2> you always get weirdness when you go to older, non-core arches when you're using something that's in development
 * greg-g nods
<philballew> if all I am doing is a basic file server, not a big risk.
<pleia2> no, I think it's a cool project :)
<pleia2> https://www.adafruit.com/products/859
<pleia2> so pretty
<darthrobot> Title: [Adafruit Pi Box - Enclosure for Raspberry Pi Computers ID: 859 - $14.95 : Adafruit Industries, Unique & fun DIY electronics and kits]
<pleia2> and on my way to my house!
<philballew> see, the raspberry pi is actually a computer in my budget.
<akk> Rupa got a box for her Pi (not entirely sure if it was that one) and was a bit disappointed.
<akk> It's huge compared to the Pi, and blocks access to some of the ports.
<philballew> I could probably build one on a table saw here at school.
<philballew> assuming I dont pull an iheartubuntu
<akk> You could build a nice plywood box that was a lot smaller than the plastic one.
<pleia2> I was hoping that ordering from adafruit would avoid complications of not having hacking access :)
<pleia2> we'll see, it looks nice anyway
<philballew> wood might be to hot?
<akk> You'd think! Usually I'm a big fan of Adafruit. I should check with Rupa and see if that was really the one (dunno who else would sell a Pi box like that).
<pleia2> there are a lot of places selling pi boxes
<pleia2> I liked this one the best because it's clear
<pleia2> (and pretty cheap)
<toddc2> I like the lego case http://www.raspberrypi.org/archives/1515
<darthrobot> Title: [Biz’s LEGO case: buy parts! | Raspberry Pi]
<toddc2> yes that one good call
<pleia2> yeah, the other problem is that a lot of them are being sold out of the UK, which makes the price end up a bit unreasonable with int'l shipping
<toddc2> you can go to any lego store and print out the parts list and just buy the individual parts you need :)
<pleia2> ah, neat
<akk> That's cool, but I keep wondering why everybody wants to take a tiny computer and stick it in a great big case.
<toddc2> they have in their database already
<akk> Though the lego case would be perfect if you were actually using the Pi in a school.
<toddc2> clear would look cool and easy to show how and what but lego is easy to modify and has the builder apeal
<philballew> lego makes clear blocks maybe?
<toddc2> yes but I think I only saw them in the smaller pieces but did not really look for them
<philballew> well, spanish class time!
<toddc2> waiting for godaddy to come back up
<bkerensa> people use Godaddy?
<pleia2> a lot of the internet does
<toddc2> came with the job but now I have good ammo to change dns in the future
<pleia2> (I still have some silly domains registered with them, but I don't use any of their services, including dns)
 * pleia2 has never liked using registrar dns
 * xavian_ waves.
<dragon> Godaddy is down?
<toddc2> godaddy has been down for three hours
<toddc2> http://techcrunch.com/2012/09/10/godaddy-outage-takes-down-millions-of-sites/
<darthrobot> Title: [GoDaddy Outage Takes Down Millions Of Sites, Anonymous Member Claims Responsibility | TechCrunch]
<toddc2> jinks
<bkerensa> pleia2: so I assume we will not be getting 12.10 CD's for LoCo's?
<pleia2> no, because it's not possible, they will be DVDs
<bkerensa> pleia2: ahh so we will get DVD's? :)
<pleia2> they have to be, they won't fit on CDs
<bkerensa> they should just move to USB's and ask LoCO's to re-use them :)
<pleia2> USB sticks are much more expensive than DVD-Rs, both to buy and image
<pleia2> I can't imagine they'd go that route
<bkerensa> probably not
<bkerensa> Fedora is giving out USB's now I guess
<bkerensa> its just smarter to re-use then print new stuff every cycle
<bkerensa> in the environmental sense
<greg-g> except the point of the CDs/DVDs are to hand out, and if you hand out the USBs, they won't be reused in that sense (there are still new people you need to give something)
<akk> I wish all those old 1 and 2 gb usb sticks had gotten turned into under-$1 buy-in-bulk things, instead of just disappearing.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-09-11
<nhaines> akk: unfortunately 1 and 2gb sticks are just as expensive to make.
<nhaines> I think I got a shiny new 16GB SD card for my 3DS for $9 at Best Buy.  Brand name and everything.  So now I have New Super Mario Bros 2 on the system all the time, no game card to swap.
<nhaines> pleia2: have you seen that one?  COLLECT ALL THE COINS!
<pleia2> nhaines: aware, not played (bit behind on games)
<nhaines> pleia2: I should have held out until I 100%ed SMB3DL but to be honest I prefer sidescrolling.
<kdub> hola channel
<pleia2> hey kdub
<bkerensa> pleia2: you are 104% of your chipin goal... you still need money?
 * bkerensa didnt even get a chance lol
<pleia2> bkerensa: I had a very generous donor swoop in :)
<pleia2> 1500 covers most of my expenses
<bkerensa> pleia2: I wonder if a chipin for installing Edubuntu on laptops on the beaches of the Bahamas would be as successful? :0
<bkerensa> I will do it anyday of the week :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-09-12
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Website: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, September 23rd, 7:00pm PDT | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<philballew> bkerensa, whats the best way to track packages coming to me?
<philballew> you do it all the time!
<pleia2> Ubuntu Hour in SF tonight, a fellow who does open source work at NASA is coming out :)
<akk> envy, that sounds fun!
<pleia2> yeah, should be interesting
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-09-13
<bkerensa> lulz
<bkerensa> "Thank you for calling Mozilla. You are currently the only one in this conference"
<pleia2> 11 people were at the Ubuntu Hour tonight :)
<pleia2> had 4 Canonical guys drop in too, they were in town for a conference
<greg-g> pleia2: awesome!
<pleia2> they asked what we wanted in 13.04 and we said a flavor that uses CDE
<pleia2> community people are a buncha trolls
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> one guy did have some good feedback on how hard it is to find UI stuff in community participation links
<pleia2> (aside from the fact that actually contributing to Unity borders on the impossible anyway)
<greg-g> pleia2: zing
<greg-g> oh double speak naming ;)
<pleia2> lol
<greg-g> "Clean Air Act" that allows more pollution, healthy forest act that allows more logging, and "Unity" that uhhh.... :P
<pleia2> :)
<greg-g> I'll stop trolling
<greg-g> I did enough of that today at work
<greg-g> (We've been internally debating on what to do wrt to NC and ND licenses at CC vis a vis our next version that'll be rolling out in December)
<greg-g> There are calls from the Free Culture groups to deprecate them, and then the obvious cries of "don't take our security blanket!" from those who use it (you can tell which side I'm on, personally)
<pleia2> yeah, they suck
<pleia2> the licenses, not the people, I understand, I am sure they are nice people :)
<pleia2> ND and NC just aren't free, so...
<pleia2> and people think they are free because they are part of CC, it's very confusing to people
 * pleia2 runs downstairs to give some ubuntu cds to sameer for sfsu sfd tomorrow \o/
<greg-g> awesome!
<greg-g> and yeah, that's exactly one of the issues we as CC face with NC/ND
<greg-g> "I'm a part of free culture, I use a CC license!" "no you're not, you used a crappy license"
<greg-g> ;)
<greg-g> This is not official opinion from CC, btw, all those who might read this
<bkerensa> pleia2: so I think Ubuntu will have a hard time competing with a Ubuntu Phone
<bkerensa> I got to see the new Mozilla OS on 7 different phones and they are way further ahead then Canonical
<bkerensa> with the new iPhone 5, Androids and this Mozilla OS project its going to be tight for another phone :)
<bkerensa> fingers crossed though... I would love to buy a Ubuntu Phone
<akk> How about an ubuntu or mozilla OS e-reader? There's a big hole in the market for a general-purpose e-reader that isn't oriented around letting one bookstore sucking your credit card dry.
<pleia2> bkerensa: all personal computers are having a hard time competing with regular smart phones, my mother gave up her computer for her android almost a year ago
<pleia2> she does email, facebook and sometimes reads news and weather, her phone does all that
<pleia2> I don't see a problem, it probably makes sense for a lot of people not to have big beige boxes in their homes :)
<pleia2> paulproteus: you know fun, silly people, find someone to come with me to https://www.calacademy.org/events/sleepovers/ on 9/21 :)
<darthrobot`> Title: [Academy Sleepovers | California Academy of Sciences]
<pleia2> paulproteus: also, we don't have a speaker for BALUG (on Tuesday!), any of your openhatch folks want to come out? :)
<bkerensa> pleia2: ahh no I mean a Ubuntu Phone competing in the crowded market.... I believe we are supposed to see the first phones this cycle or next? I cannot remember the cycle Mark said.
<pleia2> bkerensa: oh, I see
<bkerensa> pleia2: I mean I don't see how Ubuntu Phone could compete with Android, iPhone, Mozilla OS Phone
<bkerensa> The Mozilla OS phone is kind of genius since its faster than android though!
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> I don't have an opinion or idea at all there (was contacted by a journalist the other day asking for my opinion too)
<bkerensa> the Mozilla OS phone is a super stripped down android base with everything written in HTML5 on top
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> in my world iPhones are hard to use and I manage to crash something every time I touch them, I don't like phones
<pleia2> so I'm absolutely the wrong person to ask :)
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> I've also been an only-linux user for over 10 years, so I am completely out of touch with how normal people do things
<akk> :)
<bkerensa> pleia2: heh :) normal people get sleep... akgraner asked me if I had yet got sleep last night at 3:45am
<bkerensa> :D
<akk> I haven't had much chance to play with iphones, but I tend to break/crash things when I try to use "easy to use" macs.
<akk> (windows too, but that's normal, even windows users can't use windows :)
<bkerensa> akk: I just get epic frustrated when it comes to windows... the only reason I ever have to work with it is because my fiancee or a relative needs help
<bkerensa> last week I did a win7 re-install and it started telling my fiancee our copy was counterfeit
<bkerensa> =/
<akk> lovely!
 * bkerensa shook fist and rambled at fiancee about how this was an example of why we need no proprietary software in our home
<bkerensa> :D
<akk> We're having proprietary sw problems too -- Amazon keeps deleting Mom's Kindle books from her Android.
<akk> Last time, they told her to restore them by de-authorizing the device, re-installing Kindle for Android, re-authorizing it and re-downloading all her books.
<pleia2> bkerensa: I actually do sleep :)
<bkerensa> pleia2: :P I wish I could I truly do
<pleia2> yay, 2 of the 3 things I ordered for my Raspberry Pi are now "Out for Delivery" \o/
<akk> yay!
<pleia2> unfortunately those 2 things are the case (not required) and power cable (I can just use my phone one), not the SD card :)
<akk> whoa, http://www.kqed.org/news/story/2012/09/13/107635/woolly_mammoth_tooth_found_in_downtown_san_francisco
<darthrobot`> Title: [Woolly Mammoth Tooth Found in Downtown San Francisco | KQED Public Media for Northern CA]
<akk> pleia2: Aren't there like a zillion places near you to buy an SD card?
<akk> I mean, I know SF is a less techy and tougher place to live than the south bay, but still ... :)
<pleia2> akk: yeah, but I got 16G ones through an amazon reseller for $5 each
<pleia2> no shipping
<akk> Good deal!
<pleia2> yeah :)
<akk> What are you going to put on the Pi that takes 16G?
<pleia2> probably nothing, but the 8G ones weren't cheaper
<akk> You don't have a stack of 2-4G SD cards sitting around at all times? Is that just me?
<pleia2> all I have is an 8G for my camera
<pleia2> I might actually put the 8G in the Pi and bring the two 16G with my on my upcoming trips
<pleia2> s/my on my/me on my
<pleia2> for my camera
<akk> I'd probably do it that way. Not that I've ever come close to filling the 4G that's currently in my camera. :)
<akk> (I upload photos every night, when I'm on a trip)
<pleia2> I'm going to Ghana for 2 weeks, coming home for 46 hours and then going to Copenhagen for UDS
<pleia2> so it will be an unusually large picture time :)
<pleia2> and I'm only bringing my netbook to Ghana, it only has a 16G drive itself
<akk> Ha, just checked and my biggest trip so far totals 3.1G of photos. But that's not 2 weeks in Ghana either.
<akk> d carries an external drive to back up photos when traveling with his small-SSD netbook.
<pleia2> nice
<akk> I should probably back mine up to something -- I usually figure a laptop HD is more reliable than an SD card, but really no single storage device is reliable.
<akk> (of course I do back up files occasionally after I get home)
<pleia2> I upload them to a private server while traveling if I have the bandwidth, but that's getting increasingly rare (usually only when I'm staying with people)
<pleia2> at hotels you can barely check email half the time :\
<akk> Yeah, I'd never try uploading a day's worth of full-res photos over a motel connection.
<bkerensa> akk: WAT 2.1G
<bkerensa> thats crazy
<bkerensa> =/
<bkerensa> 3.1G*
<akk> What's crazy?
<pleia2> looks like my biggest was 3.7G (vacation in Ireland)
<bkerensa> akk: Thats just massive.... The most I have get in a trip is 500meg?
<bkerensa> what resolution do you set your camera to? I think I am at 10M
<akk> I get 500M from a big single day.
<akk> Mine is 10mp too (the travel camera; I have a 12mp SLR but I seldom take that on trips).
<pleia2> mine is 8mp
<pleia2> I've been considering one of the expensive point and shoots that has lenses
<pleia2> (DSLR is unreasonable for me to carry)
<bkerensa> So mine goes up to 14M I think
<bkerensa> but my biggest issue is my digital takes way to long to take photos
<bkerensa> I want to get a DSLR
<akk> Big day in London a few years ago: 453M for 182 shots.
<akk> Newer digitals have gotten faster at taking shots, though there's still a startup delay.
<pleia2> my phone has gotten slower taking photos :\
<pleia2> it's really annoying
<pleia2> upgrades--
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> I have a Samsung SH100 which is from last year it sucks =/
<akk> My android tablet takes okay photos, but it's not flexible at all, no viewfinder, zoom, flash, control of focus etc.
<bkerensa> hmm
<akk> It's strictly for emergencies, doesn't replace a real camera.
<bkerensa> I am getting a Kindle Fire HD next week... I wonder how its photo quality will be
<akk> The bigger something is, the harder it is to use it as a camera. (My android tab is 5", much smaller than a Fire.)
<pleia2> oh yeah, they took zoom out of my android camera too, that was also annoying
<pleia2> the internet tells me there is a different camera app that has zoom
<pleia2> neat
<akk> I've thought about the small replaceable-lens cameras, but most of them don't seem to have very good control over things like focus.
<akk> To me, the big win of a DSLR is that I have complete control over focus -- it's better at focusing, I can control how it does it, and if I'm still not happy, I can focus manually.
<pleia2> yeah, sometimes I have to re-autofocus like 5 times to get it to focus on the proper thing in the shot on my point&shoot
<akk> Well, also that I can use a telephoto, but if that was the only issue the small 12x cameras are great.
<akk> Sometimes I just give up on focusing on what I want, sometimes on macros I have to resort to tricks, like holding my hand in the frame, prefocusing, then removing the hand.
<akk> The DSLR is much smarter: I can tell it to focus only on the center spot, and then it does that.
 * pleia2 nods
<bkerensa> pleia2: http://i.imgur.com/sMJ5P.jpg
<darthrobot`> Content type: [image/jpeg] Size: [720948]
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> hah :)
<bkerensa> pleia2: it tracks beer costs and when they run low
<bkerensa> :D
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-09-14
<erichammond> Leaving Santa Monica and heading towards Pasadena.  Depending on traffic I may be able to catch the tail of the Ubuntu Hour, otherwise I'll see folks at the SGVLUG at 7p.
<pleia2> doh, it was added to the loco team portal today so I didn't get an alert so I could tweet it
 * pleia2 tweets it now
<scientes> KEGBOT
<akk> I wonder if there's a mailing list for those? I should get on them.
<akk> Ah, there is one for sgv, anyway -- joining it.
<akk> oh, wow, there's a Burbank LUG, too. I had no idea.
<pleia2> they're supposed to be announced to the ubuntu-us-ca mailing list, but it doesn't always happen
<akk> whoops, no there isn't -- broken link, bummer
<pleia2> there's an event rss though: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/rss/
<darthrobot`> Content type: [application/xhtml+xml]
<pleia2> my sd cards came afterall! :D
 * pleia2 playtime
<scientes> :) pleia2
<scientes> pleia2, thanks for the email, i still screwed it up however by thinking it started at 2PM until i actually wanted to find directions :/
<pleia2> aw doh :(
<scientes> http://smoog.imgur.com/ticketpig
<darthrobot`> Title: [ticketpig - Imgur]
<pleia2> http://www.flickr.com/photos/pleia2/7984169179/ :)
<darthrobot`> Title: [My pi case has arrived | Flickr - Photo Sharing!]
<scientes> pleia2, did that case cost more than the board?
<pleia2> haha, no, $15 for the case
<pleia2> $5 for the power cable, $5 for the SD card
<pleia2> so $65 total for my little machine
<bkerensa> pleia2: http://i.imgur.com/pgmNQ.jpg this is a Pi case I helped design
<darthrobot`> Content type: [image/jpeg] Size: [99851]
<bkerensa> its going into production production tomorrow
<bkerensa> :D
<scientes> have a pi case that i can print with a 3d printer?
<pleia2> bkerensa: neat :)
<scientes> http://elinux.org/RPi_Cases
<darthrobot`> Title: [RPi Cases - eLinux.org]
<bkerensa> pleia2: it will be neat in a few months :P when the royalties come in
<bkerensa> :d
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> don't retire yet :)
<pleia2> can't imagine people will pay all that much for cases
<bkerensa> pleia2: not planning on it :) my friend who joined quirky before me though does $75 cashes out every week on just one product
<bkerensa> :D
<locodir-user> hi, i have a cuestion, im trying to connect my microphone and make it work as a karaoke mic, but i dont know how to set up the mic to work with out a karaoke program o media player
<locodir-user> any one have an idea???
<dragon> Yes, #ubuntu is a better place to ask this question.
<scientes> locodir-user, just use the audio panel to see if you have audio
<scientes> but yeah this is the wrong channel
<locodir-user> ok, thank you
<scientes> *if you have the mic working---it will show color for volume of the mic input
<locodir-user> how can i go to that channel?
<scientes> locodir-user, /j #ubuntu
<akk> That's short for /join
<locodir-user> my mic can record audio, but i would like to make it work by it self with out any program
<akk> scientes: Do commands like /join work when connected via a web interface, though?
<scientes> in proper web interfaces akk
<scientes> akk, /join, /leave etc are NOT part of the IRC standard
<akk> locodir-user: Are you just looking for a way to record the mic's output?
<scientes> clients can expose those features any way they want
<akk> locodir-user: You'll want some sort of program no matter what, even if it's a simple one (but not necessarily a karaoke program).
<scientes> ^
<locodir-user> i dont need to record, just to monitor the mic's audio
<scientes> well then the audio control panel will work
<scientes> unless you want to write a program to display that in some other more convenient way
<locodir-user> so, you think if i rise the volume of the mic on the sound panel, could work???
<scientes> that would make the mic louder, there is aline for what is 100%, above that and it will clip
<locodir-user> ok, thank you,
<locodir-user> let me see what happen  doing that
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-09-15
<paulproteus> pleia2: Interesting!
<paulproteus> re: BALUG: I can't do it, as I will be on the east coast still
<pleia2> paulproteus: ah ok, I think we might have found someone :)
<pleia2> enjoy the east coast!
<paulproteus> re: Cal Academy of Sciences.. can I come? (What does it cost?)
<paulproteus> Thanks!
<pleia2> $99 :\ but you get evening snack and breakfast!
<pleia2> yes you should come
<pleia2> and of course museum admission
<pleia2> a place to sleep for the night :)
<pleia2> plus, I shall bring my tauntaun sleeping bag, and that's worth seeing!
<scientes> pleia2, whats the event?
<scientes> all i see on BALUG is the global jam that already happened
<pleia2> scientes: a sleepover a cal academy (not linux related, but there are penguins
<scientes> pleia2, $99 bucks for a place to crash?
<scientes> ;)
<bkerensa> lol
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-09-09
<pleia2> meeting in just over 5 minutes :)
<eps> Given that there's nothing on the agenda, that could become "meeting over in just 5 minutes."
<pleia2> indeed it could!
<philipballew> might not be a bad thing.
<eps> Now, now.
<pleia2> #startmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting started Mon Sep  9 02:01:05 2013 UTC.  The chair is pleia2. Information about MeetBot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<darthrobot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<pleia2> ok, who all is here for the meeting?
 * eps waves
 * philipballew is here for the meeting
<james-partimus> :)
<akk> meee
<pleia2> great, welcome everyone
<pleia2> as usual, our agenda is a bit bare :)
<pleia2> #link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/13September08
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/13September08 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<Torikun> oi
<pleia2> a couple weeks ago I posted some upcoming events to the list: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-us-ca/2013-August/002270.html
<darthrobot> Title: [[Ubuntu-US-CA] Upcoming global events in September]
<pleia2> but we don't seem to have much traction on those for september
<philipballew> Did anyone do anything else besides a G.J. in the past few weeks?
<pleia2> philipballew: global jam is next weekend
<philipballew> pleia2, right, I knew that...
<pleia2> we don't have anything scheduled
<pleia2> (it's a holiday weekend for me, so no go here)
<philipballew> FSD is the next weekend also
<pleia2> it's the weekend after next :)
<philipballew> yes!
<eps> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2483/
<darthrobot> Title: [Software Freedom Day 2013 | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal]
<pleia2> I'm running an openstack workshop that weekend, so I'm MIA for that too!
<philipballew> I can add an event to the loco portal for SFD even if its not in CA?
<eps> 9 people from 3 LoCos participating worldwide, and Canonical is a sponsor.
<philipballew> I will be speaking on Ubuntu at a SFD in Tijuana.
<pleia2> philipballew: have the MX team add it, or join the MX team and add it for them
<philipballew> http://devfest.gdg.mx/
<darthrobot> Title: [DevFest 2013 y Software Freedom Day 2013]
<pleia2> but please don't put it in ours, it's confusing :)
<philipballew> pleia2, I have clearance for MX so I can probably just do it.
<philipballew> LoCo's are to confusing already...
<pleia2> it makes sense for the MX team to have it in their list of events, not so much for us (though you are welcome to invite folks on our list, some are nearby!)
<pleia2> I was supposed to ask Sameer about opportunities for us to help at SFSU's software freedom day, oops
 * pleia2 adds to todo list for real now
<pleia2> #action pleia2 to ask Sameer about opportunities for us to help SFSU's SFD
<darthrobot> ACTION: pleia2 to ask Sameer about opportunities for us to help SFSU's SFD
<bkerensa> mm
<eps> http://wiki.softwarefreedomday.org/2013/USA/CA/San%20Francisco/San%20Francisco%20State%20University
<darthrobot> Title: [2013/USA/CA/San Francisco/San Francisco State University - Software Freedom Day Wiki]
<philipballew> yeah, I might ask some people from the LoCo to cross with me if they want.
<pleia2> peaking of previous action items, I also went ahead and followed up with the loco council about scheduling our meeting for reverification now that our wiki is pretty much done
<pleia2> I'll let the team know once we have a date for the meeting
<philipballew> perfect.
<pleia2> in October we have the 13.10 release
<bkerensa> Xubuntu 13.10 <3
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseSchedule
<darthrobot> Title: [SaucySalamander/ReleaseSchedule - Ubuntu Wiki]
<pleia2> the 17th, I'll actually be in town so I hope to plan something
<pleia2> help appreciated :)
<bkerensa> I should be in San Francisco and would love to go to the release party :)
<pleia2> bkerensa: great!
<philipballew> I will be in San Diego and will not be there.
<pleia2> no loco portal entry for that event yet, hopefully they'll get that up soon
 * pleia2 might reminder nudge them
<pleia2> looks like we have a couple ubuntu hours coming up
<eps> What's this about a Google+ Hangout? http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/2501-ubuntu-hour-san-francisco/
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu Hour San Francisco | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal]
<pleia2> eps: that's just a like button :)
<pleia2> or something
<pleia2> it's not specific to that event, just one of the crazy buttons all events have on them now
<james-partimus> this wednesday... usual place?
<pleia2> james-partimus: yes, at the roastery in downtown san francisco
<james-partimus> I think I can make that one
<pleia2> cool
<bkerensa> Any events going on in Santa Clara/MV in Oct?
<bkerensa> :)
<pleia2> and looks like MichaelPaoli has one in berkeley on september 19th http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/2527-ubuntu-hour-berkeley/
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu Hour Berkeley | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal]
<eps> pleia2: Oh, so it won't be like vUDS? ;-)
<pleia2> eps: the wifi at the coffee shop isn't good enough for video streaming :)
<pleia2> bkerensa: nothing on the schedule, but you're welcome to mail the list as well to see if anyone wants to meet up
<eps> eps: Starbucks' will be after they switch from AT&T to Google
<pleia2> here's hoping :)
<pleia2> that's all I really had meeting-wise
<pleia2> anyone else have anything before we wrap up?
<eps> You could plug BALUG's October meeting. ;-)
<pleia2> haha
<pleia2> http://www.balug.org/#Meetings-upcoming
<darthrobot> Title: [Bay Area Linux Users Group (BALUG)]
<pleia2> I am speaking on october 15th, it will be awesome ;)
<Torikun> Nobody shows up at those meetings lol
<pleia2> balug has been pretty well attended when I've gone
<Torikun> not today lol
<pleia2> that's berkeleylug :)
<pleia2> different lug
<Torikun> oops
<pleia2> balug is bay area lug, meets in chinatown in SF
<pleia2> has dinner + presentations, which is a very nice format
<Torikun> Sounds awesome
<pleia2> next week they're having a presentation by Peter Linnell of SUSE on Open Build Service (OBS)
<Torikun> Thats a great service
<pleia2> (unfortunately I'll be out of town)
<philipballew> pleia2, is always on the move
<pleia2> hah, I've been home for a whole 4 weeks! :) growing roots
<pleia2> ok, I think we can wrap up
<pleia2> thanks everyone
<pleia2> #endmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting ended Mon Sep  9 02:27:36 2013 UTC.
<darthrobot> Minutes:        http://ihas.5cat.com/~darthrobot/ubuntu-us-ca/2013/ubuntu-us-ca.2013-09-09-02.01.moin.txt
 * pleia2 seeks dinner
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-09-10
<raevol> anyone know regular expressions and want to help me out :3
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-09-11
 * grantbow phablet-flash cdimage-touch
<grantbow> I will have it ready for the Ubuntu Hour tonight in SF if anyone wants to play with it.
<pleia2> awesome
<grantbow> Anyone know how to relaunch the intro tour after dismissing it?
 * pleia2 asks around
<grantbow> I guess #ubuntu-touch should be the right place, right?
<pleia2> maybe, I just asked in #ubuntu-community-team but people seem to be asleeping :)
<grantbow> it's always morning somewhere :)
<grantbow> I can't get the ssh server installed without going through the demo first, darn it.
<akk> That seems like a strange limitation.
<grantbow> plars responded in #ubuntu-touch, hurray!
<pleia2> grantbow: what's the solution?
<grantbow> gotta test it first :)
<grantbow> so I created ./bin/demo and put two lines it in. "dbus-send --system --print-reply --dest=org.freedesktop.Accounts /org/freedesktop/Accounts/User32011 org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties.Set str
<grantbow> ing:com.canonical.unity.AccountsService string:demo-edges variant:boolean:true"
<grantbow> and: sudo -iu phablet /sbin/restart unity8
<akk> How intuitive!
<grantbow> three if you count #!/bin/sh
<grantbow> it worked
<akk> Maybe they might want to think about making that a little easier ...
<grantbow> I can blog it to planet for now though - I'm sure others would like to be able to do the same thing.
<grantbow> I haven't put anything on the planet in a long time
<grantbow> see you at ubuntu hour, I'll blog it later
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-09-12
<grantbow> pleia2: more crowded that usual downstairs :-)
<pleia2> grantbow: good to know, just wrapping up some work things here and I'll be down
<grantbow> s/that/than/
<grantbow> six people are at the SF Ubuntu Hour now :-)
 * grantbow clicks publish for "Touch Demo Presentation" at http://grantbow.wordpress.com
<darthrobot> Title: [Open Source Reasoning | Conveying nuggets along the way]
<troyready> Great post
<grantbow> thanks!
<raevol> why doesn't tasksel respond to ctrl+c :(
<grantbow> wow, I haven't used tasksel in a long time
<raevol> what do you use? tasksel is what the ubuntu wiki says to use to install lamp-server
<grantbow> I do use it from the installer, but not as a separate command in a long time
<raevol> hmm
<grantbow> or just apt-get install
<bkerensa> https://www.facebook.com/Firefox/posts/10153225363455022
<darthrobot> Title: [Redirecting...]
<raevol> so i'm sorry if this has been discussed to death, but is everyone's objection to Mir the licensing issue?
<pleia2> nah, the objection is that wayland is where most projects are spending effort rewriting device drivers, and canonical decided to write their own instead
<pleia2> so they expect intel, nvidia, and then kde, xfce et all the write stuff for wayland and mir, rather than everyone working on wayland
<pleia2> canonical's argument is that wayland is slow moving development-wise difficult to work with so they want to do their own thing, but they also said this about gnome so that argument is starting to wear thin :\
<pleia2> s/all/al
<raevol> hmm
<raevol> i can definitely understand gnome being hard to work with, considering how hard gnome is to use
<pleia2> wayland also isn't moving fast enough for canonical to use it soon as the display manager for phones within a few months (probably true)
<pleia2> the gnome community has historically been a bit difficult to work with
<raevol> hmm
<pleia2> my inclination is that they should have just found a way to work with wayland rather than create their whole new thing, but I am not well-versed in the technical or social concerns there
<raevol> i can understand not wanting to fragment display servers and such, but considering canonical actually gets work done while other people sit around and twiddle their thumbs...
<raevol> we'll see how people feel when mir is running like a champ and wayland is still in heavy development
<raevol> we'll see though, i dunno what will happen
<pleia2> the argument is canonical should have been driving upstream wayland work and putting money there rather than "I give up, we will make our own thing!:"
<pleia2> honestly I don't know how realistic that was though, or how hard they tried
<raevol> kdub might know, but might not be able to say
<pleia2> certainly is easier to just do your own thing, initially anyway
<raevol> is mir still planned to ship with saucy?
<pleia2> no, XMir is though
<pleia2> xmir is just the xorg emulation thing for mir, everything still uses xorg stuff
<pleia2> (I am sure I explained that wrong, but that's the general idea)
<kdub> eh, the whole worry is a bit overblown :)
<raevol> hmm
<raevol> will mir eliminate the need for compiz? that probably shows how little i know about this
<kdub> raevol, mir is the system compositor, meaning that it is the program that owns the display
<kdub> xmir is an xserver that will run on mir
<kdub> and all the clients will still connect to an xserver and run that way
<kdub> (in saucy)
<raevol> i see
<raevol> is compiz a compositor to some extent? it's a window manager right, but is it included because of it's compositing capabilties?
<kdub> compiz is /X's/ compositor
<pleia2> and comes with a window manager
<kdub> so if you have 3 clients connecting to X (with an xmir backend), they are assembled to 1 image via compiz
<kdub> and that final image X made is handed off to mir to put on the display (without a huge performance hit)
<kdub> and thats in saucy
<kdub> eventually, x will get squeezed smaller
<raevol> e_e
<raevol> this seems needlessly complicated
<raevol> but i don't know much about it
<pleia2> graphics are for n00bs anyway, cli 4ever
<pleia2> ;)
<kdub> raevol, saucy's architecture is (a bit) but thats because we're transitioning to a new system
<raevol> i see
<raevol> pleia2: cli half-life 2
<pleia2> that's what aalib is for
<raevol> cli youtube
<pleia2> that too
<raevol> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i33o71JyzYc
<darthrobot> Title: [Game of the Thrones - VLC - ASCII - Linux Ncurses - YouTube]
<pleia2> I remember aalib being black and white, maybe that's an improved version :)
<raevol> haha
<raevol> the wonders of modern technology
<raevol> next thing you know they're going to be able to render 16-bit sprites instead of just ascii characters
<raevol> and maybe something they'll have full color, full resolution textures that they can render to the screen with 3d transforms and stuff..
<raevol> s/something/someday
<raevol> ;P
<pleia2> lol
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-09-13
<philipballew> pleia2, pm?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-09-14
<Torikun> I need help! I need to generate tls certificates for postfix. I spent all day! lol
<Torikun> Would having your own s3 server hosted at home have any benefits over owncloud? i am playing with both and it seems owncloud is better.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-09-15
<nhaines> Torikun: S3 and ownCloud are sort of completely different things.
<Torikun> nhaines: the offere the same functionality
<Torikun> for hte most part
<Torikun> ie an s3 client to share our files
<Torikun> nhaines: I do not like the large memory load that the s3 server uses compared to owncloud which is very light
<nhaines> No they don't.
<nhaines> S3 is a storage server and ownCloud is a personal information server.
<nhaines> Torikun: the only thing that can inform advice is your intended use case.
<Torikun> With s3, you can have the same functionality as owncloud minus the owncloud apps
<Torikun> the power is in the client really
<nhaines> Torikun: if you want low profile, set up a server with OpenSSH server and just have an SFTP bookmark in Nautilus you can drag and drop files to.
<Torikun> Yag =(
<nhaines> The tools don't give context for the device.  Only the use case does.
<Torikun> I like s3 performance though.....dunno what to do lol
<nhaines> s/device/advice/
<grantbow> Torikun: where you successful in getting your tls certificates for postfix?
<Torikun> Yup ty
<Torikun> Wanna test out s3 storage grantbow =) I just got the server up. Self-hosted s3
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-09-08
<MarkDude> Roguehorse, I should ask Rick if I can get a Tour Shirt
 * MarkDude would suggest what the shirts might say- but there is a CoC in this channel. I will tell him next time I see him- its been too long
<MarkDude> :D
<Roguehorse> :-P
<Roguehorse> Go easy on the guy - I like Rick, he's very cool in my book
<Roguehorse> Anyone have thoughts on Google and Yahoo doing end-to-end encryption now?
<nhaines> doubleplusgood.
<pleia2> okies, packing up from debian hack time so I can go home for our meeting in a bit
<Roguehorse> I find the idea interesting and was listening to Security Now! to get S.Gibsons thoughts ... we'll see how it turns out
<rww> It's nice if your threat model doesn't include Google or Yahoo being compromised but does include the link between them and whichever mailserver you care about being compromised.
<rww> unless they actually implement trustable end-to-end crypto where they don't have knowledge of the private key, which means they use javascript, which means... meh.
<rww> oh, gmail is going to use a Chrome extension (meh). what's Yahoo doing?
<Roguehorse> I heard it's all based on javascript which is something of a concern to do it right
<nhaines> rww: java applet.
<Roguehorse> not sure how Yahoo is implementing
<rww> i guess this is another of those security - convenience tradeoff situations
<Roguehorse> I would suspect same since they are getting code from Google
<Roguehorse> LOL! Always!
<Roguehorse> I think a lot of it comes from trying to get people to have trust in their mail systems again rather than turn to alternatives like DarkMail
<MarkDude> Roguehorse, you have any thoughts on his new security via QR codes?
<ianorlin> almost meeting time
<pleia2> meeting time :)
<pleia2> #startmeeting
<darthrobot`> Meeting started Mon Sep  8 02:00:24 2014 UTC.  The chair is pleia2. Information about MeetBot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<darthrobot`> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<pleia2> ok, who all is here for the meeting?
<Roguehorse> \o
<ianorlin> \o
<nhaines> \o_
<elky> \o
<pleia2> cool
<nhaines> rww: stop playing Final Fantasy and join us.  :P
<rww> i'm playing final fantasy 7, but elky can poke me if need be
<rww> be quiet nhaines :P
<pleia2> Agenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/14September07
<pleia2> haha
<darthrobot`> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/14September07 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<elky> busted lol
<pleia2> #chair rww
<darthrobot`> Current chairs: pleia2 rww
<pleia2> #topic Software Freedom Day plans
<pleia2> so grantbow emailed Sameer on the 24th about SFSU plans, who replied "updates coming soon"
<pleia2> afaik, there haven't been any yet
<pleia2> but they typically do an on campus thing some weekday that a few folks from the team go to
<pleia2> any other areas have anything?
<Roguehorse> oh, I was going to contact him to see if he needed help or anything and got sidetracked
<pleia2> hehe
<Roguehorse> I sent an email to Hurricane and never heard back
<pleia2> well, we're trying :)
<jyo> oh hi
<Roguehorse> hi
<pleia2> jyo works at Hurricane, so maybe chats can happen? :)
<nhaines> The next OCLUG meeting is technically on SFD.  So we probably should have planned something.
<Roguehorse> ?? Hmm .... sure!
 * ianorlin doesn't know the topic of next OCLUG meeting
<nhaines> They don't have topics unless there's a presentation.
<ianorlin> ah
<Roguehorse> (crickets)
<pleia2> hehe, ok, next topic then
<pleia2> #topic CaliforniaTeam/Leadership Election
<pleia2> so this isn't until December strictly speaking, but I want to put it in people's minds early
<Roguehorse> pleia2: Your the president! - next topic
<elky> nah, she needs a break
<Roguehorse> :-)
<pleia2> you may notice that I miss about half the meetings, I'm traveling a lot and work is taking up a lot of my time, so I probably want to not play leader anymore
<pleia2> plus Iwant to give others some opportunity :)
 * ianorlin hasn't done tihs before and don't really now how tihs works
<pleia2> ianorlin: we have a whole document! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Leadership
<darthrobot`> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Leadership - Ubuntu Wiki]
<elky> there'll be a queue of people lining up to scold her for taking it on again if she does.
<Roguehorse> I have a hard time with the groups I have now trying to get anything done
<pleia2> mostly the job of the leadership trio is making sure meetings happen, announcements go out, and generally the team hums along
<pleia2> elky: hehe
<rww> more than three candidates this time would be nice :P
<pleia2> so if anyone is interested, please think about it, and ask me or philipballew or rww questions if you are curious about what we've been up to this past year
<pleia2> yes, a proper election would be lovely :)
<jyo> I'm too busy running the election to run in the election, guys.
<Roguehorse> LOL! I've seen that before at the Foundation
<nhaines> What's the process for standing for election?
<nhaines> Are there any deadlines, when's the election, etc. :)
<rww> jyo: I can run the election, if you'd like to run in it :P
<ianorlin> nhaines read pleia2 link
<pleia2> the coordinator will send out an email like this: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-us-ca/2013-December/002346.html
<darthrobot`> Title: [[Ubuntu-US-CA] Call for Ubuntu California LoCo leadershipnominations]
<nhaines> ianorlin: I have.  I didn't see any dates or nomination procedures there.
<pleia2> again, all a couple months off and we'll iron that out as we get closer, I just want potential leaders to start thinking
<nhaines> December.  Looks good.
<rww> and it's self-nomination over email or IRC
 * pleia2 nods
 * ianorlin wonders if that should be in the leadership so this question doesn't come up again
<pleia2> it'll be linked at the bottom of the page in a 2014 link once we get going
<pleia2> but it's 3 months off, so no one has done any of the deadline setting or anything yet
<pleia2> #topic Any other business
<Roguehorse> Has anyone heard from Jono at all? I never got to meet the guy.
 * ianorlin hears him on his podcast bad voltage but not in ubuntu-us-ca stuff
<pleia2> he came to our release party in San Francisco for Trusty
<nhaines> Jono's around all the time.
<Roguehorse> I know, I was there too, but somehow missed him
<nhaines> Roguehorse: I'm hoping he's at SCALE again next year.  He's awesome.  :)
 * ianorlin is pretty sure he will be
<Roguehorse> I've heard all good things
<pleia2> he's got the XPrize job now, so not quite as much Ubuntu-y things I think these days
<Roguehorse> I've heard from many that I HAVE to get to SCALE but it's kind of a big wad of cash right now
<pleia2> so, other things on the calendar, Utopic release is coming up on October 23rd
 * ianorlin likes living close to scale
<Roguehorse> ianorlin: :-P
<nhaines> Utopic will also be the foundation of the new phones featuring Ubuntu later this year.  :)
<pleia2> \o/
<Roguehorse> Hmm.. my phone is junk again. I need to send it in for exchange
<nhaines> I cleaned my keyboard last night and got all the keys back in the same place.
 * ianorlin wonders what new things are in server for utopic
<Roguehorse> nhaines: LOL! Good work! (put it on your LinkedIN) ;-)
<nhaines> Looking inside keyboard.  Soon the living shall envy the dead.
 * pleia2 gives nhaines a gold star
<pleia2> ianorlin: I don't expect a lot of innovation
<pleia2> so, other upcoming stuff, I'll be out of town on Wednesday, but Michael Paoli will be hosting the typical SF Ubuntu Hour (and probably a Debian Dinner to follow)
<pleia2> berkeley ubuntu hour coming up on the 18th: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/2692-ubuntu-hour-berkeley/
<darthrobot`> Title: [Ubuntu Hour Berkeley | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal]
<pleia2> oh! copies of The Official Ubuntu Book
<Roguehorse> have it
<pleia2> nhaines has some in SoCal, I have some in NorCal, chat with us if you need one
<pleia2> 8th edition (came out in July)
<nhaines> I'm waiting on 9th edition.
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> ok, that's all I've got
<Roguehorse> Some of the peeps at EBLUG might dig one
<pleia2> I should go to that some time
<Roguehorse> They're a nice group, just not very, um (active)? I guess I should say?
<pleia2> aha :)
<Roguehorse> pleia2: It would be nice to see you come in and hang out :-)
<jyo> You're not missing much, at least last time I dropped by.
<Roguehorse> I'm trying - but it's hard when you'rew the only one motivated
<pleia2> Roguehorse: may do! probably not until November or so
<Roguehorse> pleia2: No worries
<pleia2> although, I might be around this month
 * pleia2 shrugs
<pleia2> anyway, anything else from anyone before we wrap up and I go get sushi? :d
<Roguehorse> nah, I'm empty
<pleia2> alrighty, thanks everyone
<pleia2> #endmeeting
<darthrobot`> Meeting ended Mon Sep  8 02:34:24 2014 UTC.
<darthrobot`> Minutes:        http://ihas.5cat.com/~darthrobot/ubuntu-us-ca/2014/ubuntu-us-ca.2014-09-08-02.00.moin.txt
<nhaines> thanks, pleia2  :)
<Roguehorse> yes, ty! :-)
 * akk finally gets the meeting announcement for last night's meeting
<MarkDude> It happens
 * MarkDude is getting announcements for another project- 4 days after event
<akk> Usually I get the announcements for the meetings here either a few hours before, or right around the time of the meeting, but now and then it's the next day.
<rww> This one was the day of the meeting, if I recall correctly. But I definitely got it beforehand.
<MarkDude> Conspiracy.
 * MarkDude kids :)
<MarkDude> Fedora is trying to integrate calendar and announcements- and its failing soooooooo bad. Its kinda funny
<MarkDude> Let's have a meeting- oh crap- none of the leads are here- well let me pretend to be one.... And hope I dont mess things up
<akk> I seldom get them early enough that it could possibly make a difference in planning to be there.
<akk> Not that it matters for me -- I'm just lurking, I'm not even IN CA any more.
<MarkDude> Its cool- many idlers in this channel are not either ;)
<ianorlin> How hard is it to find a company with a casual dress code but is structured in workflow
<blitz> ianorlin idk I found one
<nhaines> ianorlin: never had trouble with that.
<nhaines> The hard part is the dress code.  :)
<ianorlin> Because I had a job interivew today and they thought more structure would be good for me
<nhaines> ianorlin: you should have told them you'd have been happy to prove it.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-09-09
<Roguehorse> Good Morning
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-09-12
<MarkDude> http://www.andevcon.com/
<darthrobot`> Title: [AnDevCon - The Android Developer Conference | San Francisco | November 18-21, 2014]
<MarkDude> Might be of interest to a few in the channel :)
<blitz> wow 4 days
<blitz> MarkDude why doesn't it say where the con is
<blitz> oh, ok found it
<blitz> you'd expect that info to be on the first page
<MarkDude> Hyatt Regency
<MarkDude> 1333 Bayshore Highway
<MarkDude> Burlingame, California
<blitz> burlingame isn't SF :\
<MarkDude> Yep- I dont like when they bury it
<MarkDude> Or do the pretend thing
<MarkDude> Sure its SF to say a person in UK
<MarkDude> But to even someone in LA
<MarkDude> its NOT SF :D
<blitz> To someone who lives in SOMA without a car, hoping to walk to the moscone lol
<MarkDude> South SF at best- lol
<MarkDude> Well thats it- was gonna email them back- location really limits how Community it can be IMHO
<blitz> I assume it's too late now
<MarkDude> Well not for expo part
<MarkDude> Its near CalTrain
<jtatum> That's the Hyatt Regency SFO :)
<MarkDude> So for at least a day trip- I think a few can make it
<MarkDude> Caltrain Burlingame- 15 minute walk
<jtatum> Not a pleasant one. The streets and sidewalks there are scary.
<MarkDude> True story
<blitz> it's place that's designed to be navigated by car for sure
<blitz> a place*
<MarkDude> Well, the location was my tipping point on not putting a big effort into it. But still figured a few folks may still want to go
<MarkDude> Yep. Im likely to attend expo. But not go out of my way to do so :D
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-09-14
 * ianorlin cheers that his ttys work again
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-09-07
<ianorlyn> 10 minutes until meeting
<lrcaballero> Good evening everyone! this is Luis from San Diego...
<Roguehorse> O/
<Roguehorse> Doing this from my tablet so Bear with me. =)
<ianorlyn> hi Roguehorse for tabletop rpgs I find you can make maps easily with inkscape
<Roguehorse> Cool .. thanks well try that. I found an Android app that does them too but I only have the free version.
<Roguehorse> Haven't HD the chance to really play with it yet much so, we'll see I guess.
<nhaines> ianorlyn: I'm about 15 minutes from being able to set my desk back up.  If you can run the meeting, I'll keep an eye on it and do all the postmeeting stuff.
<ianorlyn> nhaines, understood
<ianorlyn> #startmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting started Mon Sep  7 02:00:54 2015 UTC.  The chair is ianorlyn. Information about MeetBot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<darthrobot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<ianorlyn> #chair ianorlin nhaines
<darthrobot> Warning: Nick not in channel: ianorlin
<darthrobot> Current chairs: ianorlin ianorlyn nhaines
<ianorlyn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/15September06 is the agenda
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/15September06 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<ianorlyn> #topic upcoming events
<ianorlyn> There are two ubuntu hours coming up
<ianorlyn> who is here for meeting sorry forgot that
<Roguehorse> O/
<lrcaballero> LO/
<nhaines> _o/
<ianorlyn> ok first meeting is ubuntu hour in SAn Francisco On wednesday septemeber 9th
<ianorlyn> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/3196-ubuntu-hour-san-francisco/
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu Hour San Francisco | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal]
<ianorlyn> 6pm
<ianorlyn> the next http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/2991-ubuntu-hour-berkeley/ is on the 17th in berkley
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu Hour Berkeley | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal]
<ianorlyn> at at 7:30 to 8:30 pm
<ianorlyn> #topic announcments
<nhaines> My book should be out in the next couple of weeks: http://amzn.to/1MpbL9V
<darthrobot> [R: www.amazon.com] Title: [Beginning Ubuntu for Windows and Mac Users: Nathan Haines: 9781484206096: Amazon.com: Books]
<lrcaballero> Nice! Congrats Nathan...
<lrcaballero> :-D
<nhaines> lrcaballero: thanks!  I'm halfway through reviewing proofs.  Should be finished Wednesday.  :)
<ianorlyn> any news on the video from oclug?
<nhaines> Yes, I got that yesterday, and pending a couple changes to the slide duration and rerendering, that should also be done this week.  I'll post on the mailing lists and Planet when that's up.
<nhaines> It came out pretty good I think.
<ianorlyn> #topic release party planning
<ianorlyn> We really should start planning now as it is next month
<nhaines> Is anyone planning a release party for Ubuntu 15.10?
<Roguehorse> Hmm...doesn't look like it
 * ianorlyn currently is not
<ianorlyn> but should think about places
<nhaines> Well, anyone who wants to request a conference pack from Canonical has a week to do so.
<nhaines> So think about it this week.
<Roguehorse> What else is going on?
<Roguehorse> Ooooh .. cool=)
<ianorlyn> ok it seems no one is planning one yet
<ianorlyn> but one will be nice
<lrcaballero> Nathan: what doesthe conference pack include?
<nhaines> lrcaballero: we get Pack A here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAtConferences
<darthrobot> Title: [UbuntuAtConferences - Ubuntu Wiki]
<nhaines> Landyards, stickers, pins, writing pens, LTS discs, and usually a couple shirts.
<Roguehorse> Wow! Nice pack.
<lrcaballero> nhaines: got it...Thank you! I googled it as well
<lrcaballero> nhaines: the request will go through you?
<nhaines> Yes, email me and pleia2 and I will faclitate it with Canonical.
<lrcaballero> Thanks!
<ianorlyn> #topic any other busniess
<Roguehorse> Yes
<Roguehorse> I'm out of state and will be for some time. It was an emergency situation.
<ianorlyn> Roguehorse, understood and try to get well
<Roguehorse> TY
<Roguehorse> Not sure if I will be stopping back from eblug or not.
<Roguehorse> Many things are still up in the air right now.
<ianorlyn> might be best to tell the lug the truth and not just disapper
<Roguehorse> I've talked to someone already.
<Roguehorse> Well, I'm not entirely sure what's happening next so it's hard to pass on uncetainty.
<Roguehorse> Reality is, I will be absent from CA most likely many months at least. For sure? Not sure.
<nhaines> Well we do have a few former Californians out here so you're welcome to stick around and lurk or chime in.
<Roguehorse> =)
<Roguehorse> That's it from me. TY. =)
<ianorlyn> #endmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting ended Mon Sep  7 02:52:01 2015 UTC.
<darthrobot> Minutes:        http://ihas.5cat.com/~darthrobot/ubuntu-us-ca/2015/ubuntu-us-ca.2015-09-07-02.00.moin.txt
<lrcaballero> I'll stay in touch Nathan...have a great night...Bye everyone!
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-09-08
 * ianorlin wonders if sweethome3d could be repurpsed some for booth planning
<philipballew> nhaines, pm?
<nhandler> We can discuss this in person tomorrow, but we /might/ be able to host a release party at my office
<pleia2> cool
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-09-09
<nhandler> Ubuntu Hour Tonight :D
<pleia2> yes \o/
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-09-10
<nhandler> So it looks like there is another event on the evening of the 22nd. Want to try for another day? Or should we find another venue?
<nhaines> The video of my talk about publishing using Free Software just went live!  https://youtu.be/FCi4GAdBxJY
<darthrobot> [R: www.youtube.com] Title: [Nathan Haines – Writing and Publishing Books with - YouTube]
<ianorlyn> argh right after I start listening to an album
<nhaines> Haha, well, you were there.  :)
<nhaines> Everybody reshare it!  :P
<ianorlyn> one more reason to suggest print on demand even if not paying other people to make your book is the whole having to decide the print run
<ianorlyn> As second print runs can be quite expensive and not sell as fast
<ianorlyn> http://paizo.com/threads/rzs2kbf0?Why-we-dont-reprint
<darthrobot> Title: [paizo.com - Pathfinder Accessories: Why we don't reprint.]
<ianorlyn> nhaines: ^^
<ianorlyn> although sometimes you think of questoins driving back from the event
<nhandler> So, any thoughts on the release party date? Want to try for Friday the 23rd? Or should we do another venue?
<ianorlyn> 23rd of october?
<nhandler> Yeah
<ianorlyn> sounds ok
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-09-11
<nhaines> ianorlyn: yup, the intial print and setup costs can be really high for traditional print runs.
<nhaines> akk: I published the video of my publishing talk today.  :)  https://youtu.be/FCi4GAdBxJY
<darthrobot> [R: www.youtube.com] Title: [Nathan Haines – Writing and Publishing Books with - YouTube]
<akk> excellent, nhaines! Thanks, I'll look at it in a few days (I have a talk tomorrow that's taking up too much time now).
<nhaines> akk: ooh, what's it about?
<akk> Not computers ... it's a planetarium show for the local nature center. First time, the husband is helping.
<akk> We're going to try to do it as "star talk", like car talk, joking with each other and interrupting each other and such.
<akk> Planetarium shows tend to be kinda boring so we're hoping to spice it up a little.
<nhaines> Ooh, that sounds awesome.
<nhaines> Who wants to post my publishing video on reddit in /r/Ubuntu and /r/linux?
<nhandler> nhaines: Sure
<nhaines> nhandler: cool, thanks!  Still https://youtu.be/FCi4GAdBxJY
<darthrobot> [R: www.youtube.com] Title: [Nathan Haines – Writing and Publishing Books with Free Software - YouTube]
<nhaines> I'm planning to spam my book once it's published so I'm trying to lay low on the self-promotion until then.  :)
<nhandler> nhaines: Submitted to both subreddits
<nhaines> nhandler: much obliged!
<nhandler> I also poked the person at work who handles hosting community group events. She said she would get back to me ASAP about the release party (I asked about Friday the 23rd since the 22nd already has an event)
<nhaines> Ooh, Fridays and Saturdays are good party days anyway because it gives everyone a time to burn discs.
<nhandler> I would have gone for the weekend, but I have a feeling that would have required jumping through more hoops
<nhaines> Friday still seems a better bet than Thursday.
<nhandler> nhaines: Agreed. Does Canonical still do LoCo packs for release parties? Or did those go away?
<ianorlyn> I think he needed to get an answer by Thursday but that was in the meeting logs
<nhaines> nhandler: they do, but they want a 4 week lead time.  Go ahead and put in a request.  It technically has to come from pleia2, although they know me and process things anyway.
<nhandler> Hmm...Let me toss up a placeholder loco.ubuntu.com event first
<nhandler> Placeholder event: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/3203-san-francisco-wily-release-party/
<darthrobot> Title: [San Francisco Wily Release Party | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal]
<nhandler> Form submitted
<nhaines> Yay!
<philipballew> currently on the Capitol Corridor.
<philipballew> I should ride this thing more often
<nhaines> Well, just got off a conference call, and Ubucon planning is so far so good.
<ianorlyn> nhaines: is there a way I can get in on the loop as well?
<nhaines> ianorlyn: we're having another conference call minus Gareth and Ilan from SCALE on Thursday, from 10 to 11am.  That'd be a good time to bring you in.  If you can send me your Google account I'll have David Planella add you to the Hangouts call.
<pleia2> nhaines: already! how exciting :)
<nhaines> pleia2: yup, we have ambitious plans this year.  :)
 * nhandler is hoping to possibly make it down to SCALE
<nhaines> nhandler: I can't say more yet, but you're really going to want to make it this year.
<nhandler> nhaines: It is mainly a matter of figuring out how many days (if any) I can afford to take off of work for a trip south. But I would love to do SCALE+Disney Land+Visit with friends/family down there
<DonkeyHotei> nhandler: so you're up here?
<nhandler> DonkeyHotei: I moved from Chicago to San Francisco about a month ago
<nhaines> Now tab completion will forever be broken.
<akk> It'll be in Pasadena this time, not LAX, right?
<nhaines> Correct!
<akk> Yay. I'll probably try to make it this year. (Now to think of a good talk proposal topic ...)
<nhaines> Yay!
<akk> Ooh, and it's Jan, not Feb. Even better! Perfect time to visit friends near Pasadena.
<ianorlyn> although this may have better food so stuart langridge doesn't die from eating too much Carl's junior
<nhaines> The food options are going to be way better.
<akk> The everything options will be. :)
<akk> (except for ease of travel from LAX, admittedly)
<nhaines> Certainly the "I think I shall go for a stroll" options will be.  :)
<akk> Oh, wow, and it's really close to a rail station.
<akk> So even the public transit options are way better.
<akk> (openstreetmap shows it nicely, couldn't figure it out from google maps)
<nhaines> Yeah, other than travel, it really is super better in every way.
<akk> Maybe a lot of the flyers can fly into Burbank instead, then it'll be better for them too.
<nhaines> Or even Ontario.
<ianorlyn> akk: or people that live closer to LAX than passadena
<akk> I'm sure there are some of those. But even then, you'd have to live a lot closer to make up for driving around looking for parking (even if you pay the big bucks).
<akk> Even paying for the hotel parking, and even with a handicap placard, I bet we spent 20-30 minutes dealing with parking each day.
<nhaines> The preferred hotel for SCALE 14x is the Westin.  The Sheraton wasn't willing to do a group rate.  But we'll see how they feel after they see the 5000 people not staying there.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-09-12
<nhaines> Well, I just uploaded the last proofs for my book.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-09-13
<ianorlyn> nhaines: I hope it stays up to date better than man apparmor
<ianorlyn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apparmor/+bug/1495170
<darthrobot> Title: [Bug #1495170 “man apparmor still assumes upstart as init " : Bugs : apparmor package : Ubuntu]
<ianorlyn> ths should be easy to confirm
<nhaines> Patches welcome.  :D
<ianorlyn> I am not sure  I understand how it works well enough I was reading it myself
<philipballew> pleia2, pm?
<pleia2> philipballew: go for it :)
<MichaelPaoli> BerkeleyLUG - already in progress at Bobby G's - 'till 3pm http://berkeleylug.com/meetings/
<darthrobot> Title: [Meetings | BerkeleyLUG]
<DonkeyHotei> MichaelPaoli: and how's that going?
<MichaelPaoli> Attendance bit lighter today - thus far two people here ... there's Solano Avenue Stroll also going on not too far away, plus also some event at Berkeley Civic Center Park, and some sports goop on the non-interactive video display thingies here which a bunch 'o folks seem to be staring at and sometimes making noise about.
<MichaelPaoli> ... 4 here now.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-09-12
<philipballew> nhaines, ping
<philipballew> pleia2, hey, can I shoot you a pm?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-09-13
<philipballew> nhaines, around?
<nhaines> philipballew: pong!
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-09-18
<nhaines> Hmm, time to figure out my ownCloud to Nextcloud migration.
<nhaines> By which I basically just mean "do the thing."
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Website: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, September 18th, at 7:00pm PDT (UTC -7:00) This channel is logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<nhaines> Okay, shutting down the server to backup and start upgrade/migration, etc.
<nhaines> _o/
<nhaines> Well the hardest part about that was figuring how to set up pretty URLs again.  I'm more than annoyed that it was trivial but not documented at all.  Newer ownCloud docs had it.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2018-09-10
<nhaines> Meeting coming up in 7 minutes!
<nhaines> #startmeeting
<nhaines> Welcome to the Ubuntu California meeting for September 9th, 2018.
<nhaines> Today's agenda can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/18September09
<nhaines> #topic Upcoming events
<nhaines> Canonical is thinking about a machine learning seminar based around Kubernetes in the SoCal area end of this month or early next month, but I haven't heard from them as quickly as I expected.  So maybe October (or never) is more like it.
<nhaines> They'd like to work with us to put on the event if possible, so I'll keep everyone up to date if plans solidify.
<nhaines> Ubuntu 18.10, the "Cosmic Cuttlefish" release, is scheduled to release on October 18th, which is in five and a half weeks!
<nhaines> #topic Announcements
<nhaines> Are there any announcements to be made at this time?
<nhaines> #topic Agenda
<nhaines> There are no items on tonight's agenda.
<nhaines> #topic Other business
<nhaines> Any other business before we wrap up this meeting?
<nhaines> Okay, our next meeting is September 23rd.  See everyone then!
<nhaines> #endmeeting
#ubuntu-us-ca 2018-09-11
<foss_off> is there a way a to 'safely' upgrade using dist-upgrade from mint_18.x_64 to mint_19.x_64 without backing up whole filesystem off to external drive?
<DonkeyHotei> if it were ubuntu, the answer would be yes. with mint, ymmv and you're better off asking where people have more knowledge of how mint does things
<foss_off> DonkeyHotei: yeah been there done that to #mint.x rm's ty
<DonkeyHotei> ubuntu has 'upgrade-manager'
<DonkeyHotei> mint probably does too, but that doesn't mean it will work the same
<foss_off> my 'issue' is my current externals full >>> don't know when i can get to shop to get another large one + want to learn how to do it safely is poss.
<DonkeyHotei> you do need space for downloads with any kind of upgrade
<foss_off> main reason for wanting to move versions is horrible NetworkManager applet problem in gui wont stay on panel none of [Solve] pages work may i paste for you to look at?
